# Craft Transalp 2011



## kneeslyder (16. Oktober 2010)

Hallo ich mache es kurz ich suche einen Mitgefährten um die Transalp 2011 mitzumachen!!
Hmm wie stelle ich mir das vor.....Also ich dachte mir einige Rennen zusammen mitzufahren(z.B.Vulkaneifel oder ähnliches)und danach sagen zu können das geht oder geht nicht.Weil die Anmelldung aber schon bald anfängt, gestalltet dies sich ein wenig schwierig.
Meldet euch ich würde mich sehr freuen da wie ihr wisst eine Alleinfahrt nicht möglich ist (zur Zeit)


----------



## kneeslyder (26. Oktober 2010)

Wie ich gedacht habe, es wird schwer werden jemanden zu finden der diese Tortour mitmacht und sich fast blind mit einem "fremden" einlässt
Tja ich geb nicht auf noch ist Zeit sich anzumelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich suche auch noch einen Teampartner. In der Bike 9/2010 habe ich was von einer Partnerbörse für diesen Zweck gelesen. Gibt es da etwas spezielles für die TAC? Auf der Homepage habe ich nichts gefunden.


----------



## Re-spekt (29. Oktober 2010)

Gibts denn bei der Transalp eine Team (2 Mann) Wertung - wie bei der Trans Germany ?


----------



## flyingscot (29. Oktober 2010)

Man kann nur als 2er Team teilnehmen...


----------



## Re-spekt (29. Oktober 2010)

dann wäre das ja was - (wenn man den richtigen Partner hat)

also wenn ich Teilnehme , dann brauch ich nen Partner der in der Altersklasse 
in die Top 10 fahren will (kann / könnte) !   - ?? 

sucht hier jemand O35  - U50 ?


----------



## powderJO (3. November 2010)

was bist du denn bisher gefahren so? und wie? und vor allem: in welcher altersklasse. bei der tac war die einteilung immer herren bis 40, masters 40 - 50 und senior master. wo gehörst du denn nun genau hin?


----------



## Catsoft (3. November 2010)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> also wenn ich Teilnehme , dann brauch ich nen Partner der in der Altersklasse
> in die Top 10 fahren will (kann / könnte) !   - ??



Da macht sich aber einer richtig Druck


----------



## kneeslyder (10. November 2010)

Mmmh soll kein Problem darstellen, ich fahre gerne in die Top 10 aber leider 
wird das nix Ich bin bescheiden: mitmachen ,ankommen,Spass haben das ist für mich das Wichtigste


----------



## ctwitt (15. November 2010)

Top 10. Ja wer will das nicht. Da werden sich aber nicht viele melden. Da braucht man ein eingespieltes Team und einen Partner den man lange kennt. IdR. Physio, oder zumindest Betreuer. Für Top 10 braucht man gute Regeneration zusätzlich zu einem Harmonischen Umfeld und einem zuverlässigen Partner sowie viel Glück! Meiner Erfahrung nach sollten Du und Dein Partner bei einem Hochgebirgsmarathon (Langstrecke) nicht mehr als maximal 10 Minuten auseinander liegen! Sonst geht das von der unterschiedlichen leistung schon nicht auf Platzierung zu fahren. Oder der Starke schiebt den Schwachen nach Riva.

Für Ankommen und Spaß haben findest Du sicher jemanden. Meistens ist die Auffassung von Spaß bei den Teampartnern oft unterschiedlich . Was für den einen Spaß ist ist für den anderen eventuell Folter.

Es geht nur im Zweierteam

Es gibt eien Partnerbörse im Bike Forum.

Viel Spaß bei den Vorbereitungen!


----------



## powderJO (17. November 2010)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Für Top 10 braucht man gute Regeneration zusätzlich zu einem Harmonischen Umfeld und einem zuverlässigen Partner sowie viel Glück!



so siehts aus. aber: hat man den gefunden, ist es (zumindest etwas) leichter nach vorne zu fahren, als bei einzelstarterrennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomlitespeed (18. November 2010)

Hallo Re-spekt,

Bernd, bist du es?
wie wär es mit uns? Würde perfekt passen.
Bin  2007 (3. Platz) und 2008 (da hat sich mein Kollege in der 6. Etappe das Schlüsselbein gebrochen) mitgefahren. Das beste an Veranstaltungen überhaupt. Diese Jahr hatte ich leider keinen gefunden, der mit mir fahren wollte. Verstehe ich nicht!
Hätte zwar evt. jemanden für 2011, der ist aber verdammt gut und hat bisher auch immer noch nicht zugesagt.

Ruf mich mal an, ich konnte die leider im Telefonbuch nicht finden. Auch habe ich Deine Mailadresse nicht mehr.

Gruß
Thomas
www.jaeger-motorsport.de


----------



## flyingscot (18. November 2010)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Es gibt eien Partnerbörse im Bike Forum.



Hmm, finde ich gar nicht...

Ich suche auch eher einen Partner für das letzte Drittel des Fahrerfeldes...


----------



## ctwitt (18. November 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Hmm, finde ich gar nicht...
> 
> Ich suche auch eher einen Partner für das letzte Drittel des Fahrerfeldes...



http://forum.bike-magazin.de/forumdisplay.php?f=6


----------



## ]:-> (19. November 2010)

Die Strecke is raus!
Ah, dieses Fieber das da plötzlich aufkommt


----------



## ctwitt (20. November 2010)

Ja, was sagt ihr zu der Strecke? Sind ja einige neue Abschnitte drin. Von Trento nach Riva ist ja ganz neu. Aber nur das Stück über den unteren Teil des Monte Baldo.


----------



## marocche (20. November 2010)

wo finde ich die streckeninfo ?
auf der tac-page ist nur die 2010 strecke hinterlegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten71 (20. November 2010)

]:->;7767683 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Strecke is raus!
> Ah, dieses Fieber das da plötzlich aufkommt



Irgendwie wurde mir da auch schon wieder ganz heiss...


----------



## ctwitt (20. November 2010)

marocche schrieb:


> wo finde ich die streckeninfo ?
> auf der tac-page ist nur die 2010 strecke hinterlegt



auf Ulis GPS Seite

z.B.
http://tourenplaner.bike-gps.com/?x...89_13045_12732_-13057_15162_15610_15611_13034


----------



## the.mtb.biker (21. November 2010)

marocche schrieb:


> wo finde ich die streckeninfo ?
> auf der tac-page ist nur die 2010 strecke hinterlegt



1)Mittenwald-Reith in Alpbachtal (85 km / 2083 Hm)
2)Reith in Alpbachtal-Mayrhofen (88 km / 3383 Hm)
3)Mayrhofen-Bressanone (94 km / 2154 Hm)
4)Bressanone-San Vigilio di Marebbe (72 km / 3524 Hm)
5)San Vigilio di Marebbe-Alleghe (74 km / 2618 Hm)
6)Alleghe-San Martino di Castrozza (73 km / 3147 Hm)
7)San Martino di Castrozza-Trento (109 km / 2433 Hm)
8)Trento-Riva del Garda (76 km / 2163 Hm)

http://tourenplaner.bike-gps.com/

TOUREN>TOURENVORSCHLAGE>EVENTS>BIKE TRANSALP>2011>etappen


----------



## iglg (21. November 2010)

Kennt sich jemand mit der Wertung aus ?

Wenn EIN Teamteilnehmer aufgeben muss/will- kann der andere weiterfahren und wird noch Finisher, oder wird es dann nichts mit dem ersehnten Trikot.

Darf man allein weiterfahren oder gibt es eine Restteambörse ?


----------



## Catsoft (21. November 2010)

iglg schrieb:


> Kennt sich jemand mit der Wertung aus ?
> 
> Wenn EIN Teamteilnehmer aufgeben muss/will- kann der andere weiterfahren und wird noch Finisher, oder wird es dann nichts mit dem ersehnten Trikot.
> 
> Darf man allein weiterfahren oder gibt es eine Restteambörse ?



Leider ist es so, dass du auch ohne Partner als Finisher geführt wirst.


----------



## Dr. Faust (21. November 2010)

Du wirst dann formell einem anderen Team/Einzelüberlebenden zugeteilt. Finishen kannst Du auch allein.


----------



## Dr. Faust (21. November 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Leider ist es so, dass du auch ohne Partner als Finisher geführt wirst.



Wieso denn leider?


----------



## Catsoft (21. November 2010)

Früher ist man als Team losgefahren und als Team angekommen. Das mag hart sein, aber wenn es ein Teamrennen sein soll... Ist halt meine Meinung zu dem Thema.


----------



## ctwitt (21. November 2010)

Na Ja, die zwei Minuten Vorgabe gibt es schon noch.


----------



## iglg (22. November 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Früher ist man als Team losgefahren und als Team angekommen. Das mag hart sein, aber wenn es ein Teamrennen sein soll... Ist halt meine Meinung zu dem Thema.



Ich finde, wenn man sich lange und intensiv drauf vorbereitet, sollte man auch die Möglichkeit haben, zu finishen. 

Es nützt und schadet ja niemandem, wenn das gesamte Team gestrichen wird.

Meine Meinung.

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (22. November 2010)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Na Ja, die zwei Minuten Vorgabe gibt es schon noch.



D.h. man wechselt quasi das Team und hofft, das Leistungsniveau und Chemie passen ?


----------



## M5PWR (22. November 2010)

iglg schrieb:


> D.h. man wechselt quasi das Team und hofft, das Leistungsniveau und Chemie passen ?



Ne, du mußt nur mit einem anderen Team morgens einchecken.

Was dann auf der Strecke passiert, ist egal. Hab meinem Eincheckteam
jeden Tag über eine Stunde abgenommen.
Habe 2008 auch Individual gefinisht, da mein Partner in Naturns 39° C
Fieber hatte und aussteigen musste.
Blöd war nur das man dann immer im letzten Block einchecken muss.
Zumindest war mein Ersatzteam nett, gab sogar ein Espresso vorm Start aus, der aber nix genutzt hat 
Grüsse nochmals an die "Rodgau Racer"

Grüsse,

Maik


----------



## ctwitt (22. November 2010)

iglg schrieb:


> D.h. man wechselt quasi das Team und hofft, das Leistungsniveau und Chemie passen ?



2 Minuten Abstandsvorgabe für Euch solange ihr beide am Rennen noch teil nehmt! Das ist aber nur von Bedeutung wenn ihr auf Platzierung fahrt. Da die Strafe max. eine Zeitstrafe ist. Kein Auspeitschen oder Disqualifikation oder so. Es kann aber sein, dass es Zeitlimits gibt. Die müssen dann erreicht werden wenn man in der Wertung bleiben will. Außerdem macht es mehr Spass wenn man nich so viel laufen muss


----------



## Re-spekt (22. November 2010)

mit welcher Art von Rad ist man (Masters) denn bei der TransAlp gut bedient?

(damit mein ich nicht ob man mit dem Crossrad fahren kann - HEHE)
eher ob Hardtail oder Fully 
ob Race / Marathon , AllTerrain fahren soll ?
und die Bereifung?    

was werden denn hier für Meinungen vertreten ?


----------



## besos (22. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen, wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit den Chancen bei der Anmeldung aus? Ich hab mal gehört, daß die Startplätze in kürzester Zeit weg sind. Das heißt, ich muß mich auf der Webseite auf die Lauer legen oder wie  Dauert es Tage oder Stunden? Kann einer das komplette Team anmelden oder muß jeder selber? Hab da keinen Plan. 
Wie macht Ihr es mit den Übernachtungen wenn Turnhalle etc. nicht in Frage kommt? Wann sollte man Vorbuchen? Viele Fragen. 

Grüße, Besos


----------



## M5PWR (22. November 2010)

So,

also als Rad ist ein Hardtail vollkommen ausreichend, 50% ist Asphalt und
der Rest auch für alle Technik-Krampen fahrbar. Reifen sollte haltbar sein,
kein FuriosFred oder so. Ich hatte bislang auch nur 2 Platten gehabt (
bei 3 Teilnahmen) - einen allerdings FullSpeed auf Schotter vorne - 
der Abflug war nicht ganz so geil....

Einer kann das gesamte Team melden, bin jetzt 3x gefahren und habe immer auf Anhieb einen Startplatz bekommen. Dafür habe ich immer so 
gut 10 Minuten gebraucht. (für die Anmeldung) Die wird halt zu einer 
gewissen Zeit freigeschaltet und da sollte man schon vorm Rechner hängen. 

Übernachtungen ist Geschmackssache und Geldsache. Ich habe immer
Hotels bevorzugt. Buchen würde ich erst nach Zusage des Startplatzes 

Grüsse,

Maik


----------



## ctwitt (22. November 2010)

Hardtail oder Fully, dass ist Geschmacksache. Sehr viele "schnelle" fahren Hardtail. Da man relativ viel Bergauf fährt, sollte das Systemgewicht (Fahrer und Rad) schön niedrig sein.

Reifen: Fahre die die du kennst und die sich bewährt haben. Eher auf Sicherheit. Also möglichst Reifen die sich vor allem an den Flanken nicht aufschneiden. Platten sind nervig bei einem Etappenrennen. Da ihr zu zweit Fahrt, ist die Plattenhäufigkeit auch doppelt so hoch. Aber ob Du dann Maxxis, Schwalbe oder Conti oder Michelin fährst das ist egal. 

Das Massenlager ist nicht schlecht. Das hat auch seine Vorteile. Mußt Dich um nichts kümmern und bist immer nah am Event. Wenn Dein Hotel einige km weg ist, musst du da erst mal hinkommen. Früh aufstehen Dein Gepäck abgeben usw. das kann richtig Stress werden. Und WoMo muss auch nicht unbedingt besser sein. Toilette und Dusche sind da auch mal ein Problem. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist bei Hotel und WoMo ein guter Betreuer wichtig. Massenlager geht auch gut ohne.

Wenn Du keinen Startplatz bekommst gibt es auf jeden Fall Startplätze im Juni von Teams die dann doch nicht starten wollen. 

Ich kann es nur immer wieder sagen: "wichtig ist nicht Hardtail oder Reifen oder Übernachtungsplatz, sondern einzig der Teampartner und der Teampartner und der Teampartner!". Leistung und Ziele müssen gleich sein!


----------



## ]:-> (22. November 2010)

> Und WoMo muss auch nicht unbedingt besser sein. Toilette und Dusche sind da auch mal ein Problem. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist bei Hotel und WoMo ein guter Betreuer wichtig.


Na ob das im Camp leichter ist 
Also Camp hat den Vorteil, dass es sehr nah ist, du richtig viele Leute kennenlernen kannst (Biker aus aller welt), es einfach ein Erlebnis für sich ist, billig und sehr unkompliziert mit dem Gepäck. Du musst deine Tasche nicht schon um 7 abgeben.

Ich würde es keinesfalls empfehlen, wenn man auch nur ein kleines Problem damit hat sich gelegentlich 5 Duschen und 3 Toiletten mit 300 anderen zu teilen (nein keine Übertreibung), sämtliche denkbaren Düfte stören könnten und im besten Falle ca. 80cm Platz zum Schlafen zu haben. Ohropacks und Schlafbrille brauche ich wohl nicht erwähnen.
Es gibt tolle Camps, wo das alles viel besser ist, aber auch welche, die eher schlechter als das oben genannte sind. 
Wenn man immer gut erholt in den Tag starten will würde ich mich nicht auf das Camp verlassen, wenn es um das Erlebnis geht, 24/7 von Bikern umgeben in eine eigene Welt einzutauchen, dann gehört imho zumindest einmal das Camp dazu 

Zum Bike wurde alles gesagt, nimm was mit auf das du dich verlassen kannst und mit dem du gut klarkommst.
Einer der Top 10 hat uns dazu gesagt: "Mit'm Fully fahr ich bergab zu schnell, das gibt nur Defekte"


----------



## Re-spekt (22. November 2010)

Häufig haben Lizenzfahrer bei Marathons und anderen Rennen einen eigenen Startblock (Wertung) (wird vom BDR gefordert),
bei der TransAlp auch ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ctwitt (22. November 2010)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Häufig haben Lizenzfahrer bei Marathons und anderen Rennen einen eigenen Startblock (Wertung) (wird vom BDR gefordert),
> bei der TransAlp auch ???



Nein nicht grundsätzlich. Am ersten Tag wird nach Startnummern aufgestellt. Niedrige Startnummern bekommen auf jeden Fall die "eingeladenen" Profis und die Sponsorenplätze sowie einige die in den vergangenen Jahren erfolgreich waren. Ab der zweiten Etappe wird nach Ergebnis der Vortage aufgestellt. 

Aber in meinen Augen ziemlich blöd. In Block A stehen nicht die 50 schnellsten Teams sondern die schnellsten je Klasse. Ein Beispiel: In Block A steht z.B. das 5 platzierte Damenteam das insgesamt vielleicht auf Platz 150 liegt. Also stehen 100 schnellere Teams hinter diesem Team in Block B. Das hat dann zur Folge, dass es in der hektischen Startphase jede Menge Überholungen gibt. Vor allem in den ersten Tagen ist das sehr gefährlich.


----------



## besos (24. November 2010)

Ok, danke. Die Vorzüge einer Hotel/Pensionübernachtung wären für mich hauptsächlich der erholsame Schlaf. Ansonsten stell ich mir das Camp durchaus ganz lustig vor 
Mit 'Wann Vorbuchen' meinte ich, ab wann es im Etappenort kritisch mit Unterkünften werden kann bzw. ab wann die Betreiber überhaupt verbindliche Zusagen machen. Aber vielleicht seh ich das zu eng 

Reglement:
_"6.2 Bekleidung und Ausrüstung
Jeder Teilnehmer muss sich einer 8-tägigen Mountainbike Tour entsprechend ausrüsten. Dazu gehört mindestens Kleidung für jedes Wetter und *Erste-Hilfe-Ausrüstung*. Hierzu erfolgen bei der Startaufstellung tägliche Stichproben. Empfohlen wird das Mitführen von Werkzeug und Material, vorgeschrieben ist hier aber das Mitführen wetterangepasster Kleidung. E-Bikes sind ausgeschlossen."_

Fährt da wirklich jedes Team mit Erste-Hilfe-Päckchen? Wo gibts denn welche mit akzeptabler Größe? Für einen Alpencross hab ich zwar ein bewährtes aber das wäre mir hierfür zu groß. Ist ne Tüte mit dem Wichtigsten ok?

_"6.3 Startnummer
Jeder Teilnehmer erhält eine Startnummer für den Lenker und eine *Rückennummer*. Diese Nummern sind auf jeder Etappe zu tragen und müssen zu jedem Zeitpunkt im Rennen gut sichtbar sein."_

Auch wenn ich unterwegs ne Jacke anziehe? Ach, ich bin ja schon richtig nervös 

Grüße, Besos


----------



## ctwitt (24. November 2010)

Ja, ja, es gibt Regeln und die müssen natürlich eingehalten  werden. Sonst schicken sie Euch sofort nach Hause!

Schaue erst mal nach einem Startplatz und trainiere dann schön. Dein größter Feind wirst du selber sein


----------



## ]:-> (24. November 2010)

Und such' mal nach dem TAC-Thread aus dem letzten Jahr, bzw. eigentlich diesem Jahr. Auch in dem Unterforum hier. Dort habe ich damals schon so ziemlich jede "dumme" Frage schonmal gestellt und auch ausführlich Antwort bekommen. Das hilft dir bestimmt auch weiter.


----------



## Re-spekt (24. November 2010)

@ Besos der Helm auf deinem Kopf im BenutzerBild den trägst du doch nicht mehr oder ??
ist schon en bissel alt oder ? wenn nicht kauf dir mal nen neuen ! Heheh


P.s. ich geb dir nen zwani dafür (wenn er noch gut ist)


----------



## besos (24. November 2010)

@Re-spect: Wieso? Farblich passt er doch noch wunderbar 

Also, gut. Dann sehen wir uns beim Start...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneeslyder (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich hätte mir die Suche nicht so schwer vorgestellt aber nun gut.Was mir noch vorschwebt ist die Christalp: 137km 5800hm
Wenn sich noch was tut vor der Anmeldung dann nur zu


----------



## ]:-> (5. Dezember 2010)

Also ich an deiner Stelle würde nochmal eine richtige Suche starten:
Thema: "Suche TAC-Partner"
Inhalt: Alter, bisher gefahrene Rennen, Zielsetzung, sonstige Erfahrungen, besondere Wünsche. Auch die Information, dass einem z.b. egal ist wo man übernachtet ist imho eine Info.

Vielleicht werden so mehr leute darauf aufmerksam. Viel Glück!


----------



## iglg (6. Dezember 2010)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Ja, ja, es gibt Regeln und die müssen natürlich eingehalten  werden. Sonst schicken sie Euch sofort nach Hause!



Die Nummer kommt auf den CamelBag. Der ist ja immer draußen.....

Geht natürlich nur bei bekennende CamelBag-Fahrern.


----------



## teppiche (14. Dezember 2010)

Hab eine Bestätigung bekommen.
Bin dabei !!!


----------



## allert (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

nachdem ich mich erfolgreich angemeldet habe, möchte ich einen Thread aufmachen, in dem wir uns austauschen können. Mein Teampartner und ich sind Frischlinge bei der TAC und werden zum ersten Mal dabei sein. Obwohl wir Frischlinge sind, werden wir bei den Grand-Master an den Start gehen. Bei uns gilt halt der Spruch "Alter schützt vor Torheit nicht".

Im Moment habe ich zwar noch keine Frage, aber es kommen sicherlich noch welche.

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## teppiche (14. Dezember 2010)

Gratuliere.

Bin mit meinem Partner auch dabei..zum dritten mal.


----------



## tantemucki (14. Dezember 2010)

Supi, ich auch zum 3. Mal im Damenteam!!!


----------



## karsten71 (14. Dezember 2010)

teppiche schrieb:


> Hab eine Bestätigung bekommen.
> Bin dabei !!!



Ebenso


----------



## tantemucki (14. Dezember 2010)

Dito!


----------



## Catsoft (14. Dezember 2010)

Gibts schon Listen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## domingo2 (14. Dezember 2010)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## domingo2 (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin 2011 auch das 1. mal am Start, mein Partner hingegen schon das 5. mal...hoffe ich kann von seiner Erfahrung profitieren


----------



## oli_muenchen (14. Dezember 2010)

tantemucki schrieb:


> Supi, ich auch zum 3. Mal im Damenteam!!!


Genau


----------



## Kerian (15. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
sind im kommenden Jahr auch zu ersten mal mit dabei.
Gruß aus dem Sauerland
Markus


----------



## ]:-> (15. Dezember 2010)

Tag7: 





> [...]wo wir bei Agnedo den asphaltierten Radweg erreichen, der nun über fast 30 Kilometer an Borgo Val Sugana bis nach Caldonazzo führt[...]


Ich werde sterben  (hab' die Worte vom Schinder schon im Ohr: ...und dann nurnoch 30km bei sanfter Steigung locker dahinrollen...das Trauma aus Scuol sitzt bei mir tief  )

@catsoft: Liste angeblich erst nach Zahlungsingang (also ca. 2 Wochen)


----------



## dede (15. Dezember 2010)

]:->;7834801 schrieb:
			
		

> Tag7:
> Ich werde sterben  (hab' die Worte vom Schinder schon im Ohr: ...und dann nurnoch 30km bei sanfter Steigung locker dahinrollen...das Trauma aus Scuol sitzt bei mir tief  )
> 
> Ach, der ist nicht so tragisch denn in 50% der Fälle treibt dich da ohnehin eines der gefürchteten Val Sugana-Gewitter zur Eile an - blöd nur, wenn die Böen von Trento raufblasen....


----------



## allert (15. Dezember 2010)

Prima, das gibt anscheinend eine gute Mischung aus Neulingen und erfahrenen TAC Racern. Ich freue mich schon auf Eure Antworten, wenn ich meine dummen Fragen stellen werde. 

@tantemucki: Schöne Homepage und eine interessante Geschichte hast Du.

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## Catsoft (15. Dezember 2010)

]:->;7834801 schrieb:
			
		

> @catsoft: Liste angeblich erst nach Zahlungsingang (also ca. 2 Wochen)



Der Run scheint sowieso vorbei zu sein. Die Anmeldung ist diesmal wohl nicht gleich zusammengebrochen bzw. geschlossen worden.


----------



## ctwitt (15. Dezember 2010)

Na Ja, für den Veranstalter ist es natürlich immer gut, wenn der Teilnehmer denkt, dass die Tickets begrenzt sind. Auch in der Vergangenheit habe ich die erfahrung gemacht, dass keiner zuhause bleiben muss weil er keinen Startplatz hat. Anders ist es bei der CupEpic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (15. Dezember 2010)

Also der Server auf dem ich gelandet bin war auf jeden fall 5 min vor 12 bis ca. 17 min nach 12 komplett down.
Das war richtig spannend...

Dass man, wenn man wirklich will und sich kümmert immer irgendwann mitkommt stimmt natürlich.



> Ach, der ist nicht so tragisch denn in 50% der Fälle treibt dich da ohnehin eines der gefürchteten Val Sugana-Gewitter zur Eile an - blöd nur, wenn die Böen von Trento raufblasen....


Ahh...hast du gerade Wind erwähnt
Das gibt tatsächlich ein zweites Scuol ... grüße an den Mann mit dem Hammer .


----------



## ctwitt (15. Dezember 2010)

auf FB

Verzögerungen bei Transalp Anmeldung - München, 15.12. - Bei der gestrigen Anmeldung zur Craft Bike Transalp 2011 ist es zu Verzögerungen und Fehlern gekommen. Die Server auf denen das Anmeldeformular lief, waren zeitweise stark überlastet. Dennoch sind heute noch Anmeldungen möglich

ob das Politik ist?


----------



## Catsoft (15. Dezember 2010)

Ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt


----------



## besos (15. Dezember 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Der Run scheint sowieso vorbei zu sein. Die Anmeldung ist diesmal wohl nicht gleich zusammengebrochen bzw. geschlossen worden.



Ich hab fast 30min gebraucht, bis ne Bestätigung kam. Immer wieder 'Seite konnte nicht geladen werden'. Alles 5x eingegeben bis es dann endlich funktioniert hat  

Weiß jemand ob die optionale Übernachtung in Mittenwald die man wählen konnte auch im Camp o.ä. ist?


----------



## ctwitt (15. Dezember 2010)

besos schrieb:


> Ich hab fast 30min gebraucht, bis ne Bestätigung kam. Immer wieder 'Seite konnte nicht geladen werden'. Alles 5x eingegeben bis es dann endlich funktioniert hat
> 
> Weiß jemand ob die optionale Übernachtung in Mittenwald die man wählen konnte auch im Camp o.ä. ist?



die ist üblicherweise etwas außerhalb in der Kaserne. Man schläft auf dem Speicher der Häuser. Keine Betten sondern Fußboden. Das Auto wird für die Woche auch in der Kaserne abgestellt. Dort kommt der Bus dann wieder hin. So war es bis jetzt auf jeden Fall. Essen in der Kantine.


----------



## Catsoft (15. Dezember 2010)

ctwitt schrieb:


> die ist üblicherweise etwas außerhalb in der Kaserne. Man schläft auf dem Speicher der Häuser. Keine Betten sondern Fußboden. Das Auto wird für die Woche auch in der Kaserne abgestellt. Dort kommt der Bus dann wieder hin. So war es bis jetzt auf jeden Fall. Essen in der Kantine.



Es gab aber auch Jahre wo der Busfahrer nicht wusste wo er hin sollte :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ctwitt (15. Dezember 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Es gab aber auch Jahre wo der Busfahrer nicht wusste wo er hin sollte :-(



Na ja, das haben wir ja selber auch schon gehabt . Erste Etappe 2008: Einfach mal ca. 100 Fahrer und Kameramotorad auf den Campingplatz gefahren.


----------



## RobBj123 (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab mal die beiden Threads zur TAC zusammengeführt, danke für den Hinweis. Bitte alles weitere hier diskutieren und keine neuen Threads zum gleichen Thema aufmachen.


----------



## ctwitt (15. Dezember 2010)

Dann können wir jetzt ja mal besprechen, welche Reifen wohl die besten sind? Sind ja viele zum ersten mal dabei,


----------



## karsten71 (16. Dezember 2010)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Dann können wir jetzt ja mal besprechen, welche Reifen wohl die besten sind?


Höre ich da einen Hauch von Ironie?


----------



## ctwitt (16. Dezember 2010)

karsten71 schrieb:


> Höre ich da einen Hauch von Ironie?



neeiiinnnn i wo. wie kommst du denn da drauf. Das ist doch immer das Thema das am allerwichtigsten ist. Dann natürlich noch 1 Hilfe Set und welches Werkzeug. und ganz wichtig Hardtail oder Fully und dieses Jahr ganz neu im Programm 29"er. Irgendwie müssen wir die Zeit bis Juli ja überbrücken


----------



## maxmistral (16. Dezember 2010)

ctwitt schrieb:


> neeiiinnnn i wo. wie kommst du denn da drauf. Das ist doch immer das Thema das am allerwichtigsten ist. Dann natürlich noch 1 Hilfe Set und welches Werkzeug. und ganz wichtig Hardtail oder Fully und dieses Jahr ganz neu im Programm 29"er. Irgendwie müssen wir die Zeit bis Juli ja überbrücken



Also auf die Diskussion 29er vs HT vs Fully hier im Forum da freue ich mich ganz besonders!


----------



## dede (16. Dezember 2010)

werde auch eifrig (passiv) mitlesen und mich mal wieder köstlich amüsieren - Happy Christmas btw!


----------



## ctwitt (16. Dezember 2010)

vergessen habe ich noch:
Trinkrucksack oder Flasche oder zwei Flaschen


----------



## juk (16. Dezember 2010)

Sind eigentlich Crosser zugelassen?


----------



## ctwitt (16. Dezember 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich Crosser zugelassen?



schaue mal in die Ausschreibung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (16. Dezember 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Der Run scheint sowieso vorbei zu sein. Die Anmeldung ist diesmal wohl nicht gleich zusammengebrochen bzw. geschlossen worden.



Es sind noch Plätze frei, meldet Euch an


----------



## juk (16. Dezember 2010)

ctwitt schrieb:


> schaue mal in die Ausschreibung



Neee, wir sollten das hier über 3 Seiten diskutieren!


----------



## tantemucki (16. Dezember 2010)

allert schrieb:


> Prima, das gibt anscheinend eine gute Mischung aus Neulingen und erfahrenen TAC Racern. Ich freue mich schon auf Eure Antworten, wenn ich meine dummen Fragen stellen werde.
> 
> @tantemucki: Schöne Homepage und eine interessante Geschichte hast Du.
> 
> ...



Danke!


----------



## ctwitt (16. Dezember 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Neee, wir sollten das hier über 3 Seiten diskutieren!



oh ja sorry, 

mit der richtigen Übersetzung kommt man mit dem Crosser eventuell über die Berge oder?


----------



## allert (16. Dezember 2010)

Ja, so hatte ich mir das gedacht.

1. Soll ich mir vielleicht doch ein Hardtail kaufen? Wenn ja, 26'' oder doch lieber 29''?
2. Brauche ich vielleicht 4 Laufradsätze, die ich mir dann unterwegs reichen lasse? Mit Slicks rauf und mit Downhillkonfiguration runter? Etwas für Regen und Schnee?
3. Soll ich wirklich mit Clickies fahren oder montier ich die Plattformpedale?
4. Kann ich in den Flachpassagen mein Rennrad nehmen?


Jetzt mal wieder im Ernst. Ich hatte an Dinge gedacht, wie Empfehlungen für Hotels in den jeweiligen Orten oder so etwas. Und eine konkrete Frage habe ich auch schon.

Hat jemand Adressen von günstigen und guten Radtrikotshops, bei denen man ein individuelles Trikot bedrucken lassen kann? Ich habe ein paar im Netz gefunden, bin mir aber bei der Qualität nicht sicher. Gefunden habe ich Maisch, Biehler, Redvil und Athlex.


----------



## ctwitt (16. Dezember 2010)

allert schrieb:


> Hat jemand Adressen von günstigen und guten Radtrikotshops, bei denen man ein individuelles Trikot bedrucken lassen kann? Ich habe ein paar im Netz gefunden, bin mir aber bei der Qualität nicht sicher. Gefunden habe ich Maisch, Biehler, Redvil und Athlex.



wir bestellen seit Jahren bei Cuore.ch. Gut und günstig.


----------



## powderJO (16. Dezember 2010)

owayo liefert auch gute qualität.


----------



## dede (16. Dezember 2010)

....pruuuuuust )) Yipppiiiehhh, es geht schon wieder los.....


----------



## teppiche (17. Dezember 2010)

sehr gut....bei dem Wetter draussen lässt es sich besonders gut planen. Und alles verklärt sich zuromantischen Gedanken - bis ich im Früjahr das erste mal wieder einen Berg mit mehr als 500hm am Stück angehe und mir denke..was machst Du da eigentlich ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (20. Dezember 2010)

ctwitt schrieb:


> 2 Minuten Abstandsvorgabe für Euch solange ihr beide am Rennen noch teil nehmt! Das ist aber nur von Bedeutung wenn ihr auf Platzierung fahrt. Da die Strafe max. eine Zeitstrafe ist.



Dazu finde ich nichts im Reglement. Hab ich Tomaten auf den Augen oder gilt das nicht mehr?


----------



## Heide-Daniel (21. Dezember 2010)

allert schrieb:


> Hat jemand Adressen von günstigen und guten Radtrikotshops, bei denen man ein individuelles Trikot bedrucken lassen kann? Ich habe ein paar im Netz gefunden, bin mir aber bei der Qualität nicht sicher. Gefunden habe ich Maisch, Biehler, Redvil und Athlex.


 
Im aktuellen Tour Magazin ( Ausgabe 1/2011 ) findest Trikothersteller im Vergleich. Gerade in Bezug auf Preis/Leistung müßte das für dich interessant sein.


----------



## allert (21. Dezember 2010)

Heide-Daniel schrieb:


> Im aktuellen Tour Magazin ( Ausgabe 1/2011 ) findest Trikothersteller im Vergleich. Gerade in Bezug auf Preis/Leistung müßte das für dich interessant sein.



Danke, für die Tipps!


----------



## LuxMr (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann dir noch www.owayo.de empfehlen. Sehr gute Qualität, hohe Passgenauigkeit dadurch eng anliegend und kein Flattern! Bin sehr zufrieden...


----------



## tvaellen (27. Dezember 2010)

10 Tage nach Anmeldestart sind immer noch Plätze frei. Times are changing...

Die Tour Transalp ist dagegen schon ausverkauft, obwohl ich die Strecke -abgesehen von den Etappen 4+5- für eher langweilig halte. Den Tonale fahren sie sogar zweimal (Etappen 5+6), vermutlich damit sie auf genügend Höhenmeter kommen.


----------



## Dr. Faust (27. Dezember 2010)

Gab´s das schonmal, das die Strecke und sogar ein Etappenort noch nicht standen nach der Anmeldung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (27. Dezember 2010)

Bis vor kurzem war der Status auf dem Anmeldeportal noch "Warteliste".


----------



## Sanz (16. Januar 2011)

Hat jemand neue Infos, warum die Homepage nicht mehr aktualisiert wird und es keine Starterlisten gibt.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## ]:-> (16. Januar 2011)

Ne, aber schreib doch mal ne Mail an die Kontaktadresse von plan B.
Da bekommt man eigentlich immer sehr schnell Antwort.


----------



## Catsoft (16. Januar 2011)

]:->;7922892 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, aber schreib doch mal ne Mail an die Kontaktadresse von plan B.
> Da bekommt man eigentlich immer sehr schnell Antwort.



Ob das aber auch die Wahrheit ist


----------



## iglg (17. Januar 2011)

Sanz schrieb:


> Hat jemand neue Infos, warum die Homepage nicht mehr aktualisiert wird und es keine Starterlisten gibt.
> 
> Gruß
> Andre



Starterliste gibt es doch schon. Unter dem Menüpunkt oben links.


----------



## ctwitt (17. Januar 2011)

mit ca. 430 Teams, wozu dann eine Warteliste?


----------



## Catsoft (17. Januar 2011)

Moin!

Upps. Und ich vermisse ein Team aus Hamburg....

Robert


----------



## Sanz (17. Januar 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Upps. Und ich vermisse ein Team aus Hamburg....
> 
> Robert




Ich vermisse ein paar Teams aus Hamburg ;-)

Andre


----------



## Sanz (17. Januar 2011)

ctwitt schrieb:


> mit ca. 430 Teams, wozu dann eine Warteliste?



Die Homepage macht mir den Eindruck, als wenn sich zur Zeit keiner wirklich drum kümmert. Vielleicht gibt es in diese Richtung Probleme

Andre


----------



## oli_muenchen (17. Januar 2011)

auf facebook heißt's:

_Attention boys and girls: this is the link to a money can't buy experience. It's the link leading to the online registration for the 2011 Transalp. The myth of a mountain bike race. And you know what: there are only little than 10 entries left. So hurry up and register NOW!_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten71 (18. Januar 2011)

Frisch von der Veranstaltungs-Homepage...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nur noch knapp über 10 Plätze frei
Die Transalp ist und bleibt ein Mythos. Oder wie kann man sich sonst die Tatsache erklären, dass nur noch etwas mehr als 10 Teamstartplätze für die Ausgabe 2011 zu haben sind?

Also, das geht an alle Mountainbike-Fans da draußen: 

Wer sich schon immer einmal der wohl härtesten Herausforderung im Mountainbike-Sport stellen wollte, sollte nicht lange fackeln. 

Auf gehts, schaut zu, dass ihr in Schuss kommt, bringt eure Bikes auf Vordermann und ab geht's! Hier geht es zur Anmeldung.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dr. Faust (18. Januar 2011)

Sehr seltsam das alles.
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist- allerdings ein lokales Phänomen- die letzten Jahre waren immer massig Teams aus der Region rund um Frankfurt am Start. Locker über 10 Teams jeweils, sehr viele Fahrer, die ich kannte.
Auf der aktuellen Liste finde ich gerade mal drei oder vier Leute aus dem erweiterten Umland und das auch nur, wenn ich einen 50 km Radius um Frankfurt ziehe und bis Bayern gehe.


----------



## iglg (19. Januar 2011)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Sehr seltsam das alles.
> Was mir noch aufgefallen ist- allerdings ein lokales Phänomen- die letzten Jahre waren immer massig Teams aus der Region rund um Frankfurt am Start. Locker über 10 Teams jeweils, sehr viele Fahrer, die ich kannte.
> Auf der aktuellen Liste finde ich gerade mal drei oder vier Leute aus dem erweiterten Umland und das auch nur, wenn ich einen 50 km Radius um Frankfurt ziehe und bis Bayern gehe.



 Verschwörungstheoretiker ?


----------



## Dr. Faust (19. Januar 2011)

Ja...oder ganz offensichtlich keine Nachfrage an der TAC.


----------



## powderJO (19. Januar 2011)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Ja...oder ganz offensichtlich keine Nachfrage an der TAC.



kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen. das rennen war bisher jahr für jahr ausgebucht - und ich denke, der reiz ist ungebrochen. ich glaube eher, viele haben mittlerweile begriffen, dass man auch kurzfristig an plätze kommt und warten gelassen ab...

...zum beispiel, ob sie noch einen partner finden, urlaub bekommen, geld übrig haben ...


----------



## ctwitt (19. Januar 2011)

Für mich ist die Transalp immer noch das schönste Etappenrennen. Die Alpen sind einfach toll und das kann kein Schwarzwald und kein Mittelgebirge und auch keine Wüste ersetzen. Außerdem ist es einigermaßen günstig. Wenn ich nach Südafrika oder Kanada usw. reisen muss wird es viel viel teurer. Auch ist der Event immer gut organisiert und man kennt sich. Eben die inoffizielle WM der Amateure. Denke auch, dass einige erst später buchen werden. Es ist nicht einfach einen passenden Partner zu finden.


----------



## maxmistral (20. Januar 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen. das rennen war bisher jahr für jahr ausgebucht - und ich denke, der reiz ist ungebrochen. ich glaube eher, viele haben mittlerweile begriffen, dass man auch kurzfristig an plätze kommt und warten gelassen ab...
> 
> ...zum beispiel, ob sie noch einen partner finden, urlaub bekommen, geld übrig haben ...



Ich meine daß die Trans-Germany für viele eine Alternative ist! Die allermeisten wollen und können nur ein Etappen-Rennen pro Jahr fahren.

Das die Trans-Germany absolut und im Vergleich zur Transalp erst recht eine öde Veranstaltung ist, hat sich halt noch nicht so rumgesprochen.


----------



## ctwitt (20. Januar 2011)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Ich meine daß die Trans-Germany für viele eine Alternative ist! Die allermeisten wollen und können nur ein Etappen-Rennen pro Jahr fahren.
> 
> Das die Trans-Germany absolut und im Vergleich zur Transalp erst recht eine öde Veranstaltung ist, hat sich halt noch nicht so rumgesprochen.



Guten Morgen,

kommt natürlich immer darauf an was der einzelne daraus macht. Und die Sache mit den Zweierteams ist für viele ein Grund nicht zu starten.


----------



## bikehumanumest (21. Januar 2011)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> kommt natürlich immer darauf an was der einzelne daraus macht. Und die Sache mit den Zweierteams ist für viele ein Grund nicht zu starten.



oder grad Andersrum: weil die meisten inzwischen Solo fahren wollen (bzw. nicht Teamfähig sind...aber das Thema will ich jetzt garnicht  erst aufmachen ...) haben Transgermany und Transschwarzwald Zulauf bekommen...die Transschwarzwald war ja erst ein reines Teamrennen und wurde dann mangels Nachfrage zum quasi Einzelrennen umgeformt...

Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (21. Januar 2011)

Junge Junge,

mir geht das ganze "oh doch kein Mythos mehr, nichtmehr nach 20min Ausgebucht..." langsam tierisch auf die Nerven. Am Ende ist das doch eh nur Gewissens-Beruhigung: sich Einreden zu wollen, dass die Entscheidung nicht zu fahren richtig war, obwohl man unterbewusst sooo gerne würde...

Solange der Uli die Strecke ausschildert werde ich mit meinem Partner geile 8 Tage haben und wenn die ganzen Teamfähigkeits-Banausen zuhasue bleiben stört das nun wirklich nicht. Im Gegenteil, dann ist das ganze Gezeteren vor den Zeitnahme-Teppichen wenigstens beseitigt.

Also dann, man sieht sich in Mittenwald!


@bikehumanomest: meine Meinung!  Bist du 2011 mit deinem "neuen" Partner unterwegs?


----------



## bikehumanumest (22. Januar 2011)

]:->;7939551 schrieb:
			
		

> @bikehumanomest: meine Meinung!  Bist du 2011 mit deinem "neuen" Partner unterwegs?



nach 3 Jahren Transalp hatte ich letztes Jahr schon geplant 2011 mal wieder die betreffende Juliwoche in Bad Goisern zu verbringen... da gibt es einen schnuckeligen 211 km Marathon mit dem ich noch eine (Finisher-) Rechnung offen habe ...der ist leider  immer parallel zur TA.

http://www.salzkammergut-trophy.at/news-pid174

und *Team*rennen werde ich auch weiterhin fahren,aber nur noch mit gleichaltrigen Altersklassenpartnern (Grandmaster) keine Sorge 

Dir viel Spaß bei der TA 2011 die Strecke sieht ja ordentlich aus ... (wieder im Camp hardcore ???)

Joe


----------



## Sanz (23. Januar 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen. das rennen war bisher jahr für jahr ausgebucht - und ich denke, der reiz ist ungebrochen. ich glaube eher, viele haben mittlerweile begriffen, dass man auch kurzfristig an plätze kommt und warten gelassen ab...
> 
> ...zum beispiel, ob sie noch einen partner finden, urlaub bekommen, geld übrig haben ...



Da wird wohl was dran sein

Andre


----------



## JesseKarl (15. März 2011)

leider musste mein Teampartner verletzungsbedingt die Teilnahme absagen. Nun hätten wir einen kompletten TeamStartplatz abzugeben oder es findet sich jemand der zusammen mit mir das Rennen bestreitet.
Bin 46 Jahre und erhoffe mir einen guten Platz im Mittelfeld, sehe die TAC als Rennen, nicht als sight-seeing!


----------



## Ulli_Maraman (14. April 2011)

Puh....bin irgendwie auf diesen Thread gestossen...und nu isser da...der Virus - hab' mich natürlich noch nicht angemeldet - Startplätze gibt's auch keine mehr - hab' nicht mal einen Teampartner...aber eine Virus  
Aber vielleicht finde ich ja noch alles, was mir fehlt...vielleicht ist ja jemanden der Partner ausgefallen...und er sucht einen Ersatz...
Was meine Intention bei der Sache anginge würde ich mich vielleicht den Ausführungen von JesseKarl anschließen...
Also - ist da draussen jemand auf der Suche ?


----------



## Olliwitzki (4. Mai 2011)

Servus Leuts!

Wenn jemand einen Teamstartplatz abzugeben hat: Ich habe Interesse!

Freu mich auf eure Rückmeldungen...

Lieben Gruß, 
Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulli_Maraman (4. Mai 2011)

Olliwitzki schrieb:


> Servus Leuts!
> 
> Wenn jemand einen Teamstartplatz abzugeben hat: Ich habe Interesse!
> 
> ...


 

Einen einzelnen oder das gesamte Zweierteam ?


----------



## Sanz (4. Mai 2011)

Olliwitzki schrieb:


> Servus Leuts!
> 
> Wenn jemand einen Teamstartplatz abzugeben hat: Ich habe Interesse!
> 
> ...



Ich auch!

Viele Grüße
Andre


----------



## JesseKarl (4. Mai 2011)

Unser Teamplatz ist weg....


----------



## Olliwitzki (10. Mai 2011)

Servus liebe Biker,

ich bin leider noch immer auf der Suche nach nem Teamstartplatz. 

Leider war ich durch ne Reise nicht in der Lage, auf die ersten Angebote schnell genug zu reagieren :-(

Also, ich freu mich auf eure Rückmeldungen, 

Olli


----------



## Olliwitzki (23. Mai 2011)

Bin versorgt!

Vielen Dank 

LG, Olli


----------



## S-Works HT (25. Mai 2011)

Servus Biker!

Wir müssen leider aus beruflichen Gründen unseren Startplatz abgeben. Bei Interesse bitte melden.


----------



## allert (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

habe gerade mal auf der bike-gps Seite versch. Touren im interaktiven Tourenplaner angesehen. Darunter auch unter Tourenvorschläge/Events die TAC2011 angeklickt. Und siehe da, es gibt Änderungen an der Strecke. Speziell die Etappen 2 und 7 sind jetzt deutlich anders.

Auf der Etappe 2 geht es jetzt von Weerberg nicht mehr direkt aufs Geiseljoch sondern mit einer extra Runde zuerst über die Nonsalm und dann von Innerst aufs Geiseljoch.

Etappe 7 lässt die Malga Tognola und die Schiebestrecke aus, wird dafür aber um 14Km länger.

Auf den anderen Etappe gab es zwar auch ein paar kleine Änderungen, aber die sind nicht der Rede wert.

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## Kerian (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
das ist doch Super, dann kriegen wir ein paar mehr Kilometer und Höhenmeter mehr fürs Geld


----------



## juk (26. Mai 2011)

Als ob es noch nicht genug wären...


----------



## Catsoft (26. Mai 2011)

Und da weinen die Weicheier beim Giro über 40.000 HM in *3* Wochen 
Diesmal sind es aber schon viele HMs bei der TAC. Ich kann mich noch an 22.xxx erinnern, aber auch an 19.xxx.

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (26. Mai 2011)

Ähm, hab den Überblick verloren, wieviele hm/km sinds denn nun genau nach den Änderungen?


----------



## allert (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

insgesamt sind es jetzt ca. 679Km und 21425 Höhenmeter. Wird 'ne knackige Sache. Bin schon gespannt. Meine erste TAC und gleich richtig grenzwertig.

Wir sehen uns in 7 Wochen in Mittenwald.

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## ]:-> (27. Mai 2011)

allert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> insgesamt sind es jetzt ca. 679Km und 21425 Höhenmeter. Wird 'ne knackige Sache. Bin schon gespannt. Meine erste TAC und gleich richtig grenzwertig.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info!
joah, nicht schlecht. Vorallem wenn ich da an die nicht ganz flachen Dolo-Anstiege denke  aber wie sagt Stanciu immer beim Briefing wenns um anspruchsvolle Profile geht: "... es ist ja schließlich die Transalp"  Und immer dran denken, "kürzer = schneller" und "weh tuts immer"!

Bis denne!


----------



## iglg (29. Mai 2011)

allert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> insgesamt sind es jetzt ca. 679Km und 21425 Höhenmeter. Wird 'ne knackige Sache. Bin schon gespannt. Meine erste TAC und gleich richtig grenzwertig.



Geht mir auch so. Zum ersten Mal und dann gleich so lang wie nie.

Aber man muss sich ja irgendwie motivieren : 

Ich blättere gerade in dem Bike-Extraheft zur TAC 2009 und das gab es 5 Etappen mit über 3000 HM.

Dieses Mal sind es ja nur 2 !  Also : Alles easy !

Wir schaffen das !!


----------



## Millepassus (29. Mai 2011)

Moin,
aus beruflichen Gründen müssen mein Kumpel und ich von der TransAlp zurücktreten... Jemand Willens, unsere Startplätze zu übernehmen und uns die Tickets abzukaufen?
Am Besten auf der TransAlp-Homepage im Forum checken, mein Kollege Alex Schy ist der Ansprechpartner.
Cheers!


----------



## Maxilainen (29. Mai 2011)

Können eigentlich Begleitpersonen, die das Rennen nicht fahren, gegen Bezahlung am Abendessen teilnehmen?

Noch 48 Tage...


----------



## Catsoft (29. Mai 2011)

Maxilainen schrieb:


> Können eigentlich Begleitpersonen, die das Rennen nicht fahren, gegen Bezahlung am Abendessen teilnehmen?
> 
> Noch 48 Tage...



Ja, ist aber nicht wirklich günstig...


----------



## dede (3. Juni 2011)

iglg schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so. Zum ersten Mal und dann gleich so lang wie nie.QUOTE]
> 
> Stimmt nicht ganz, 2005 waren's noch mehr (was aber hauptsächlich an der langen Schlußetappe zum Meer lag) ....


----------



## ]:-> (4. Juni 2011)

Das Transalp-Magazin ist heute ins Haus geflattert. Allerdings ist da noch die harmlose Variante von Tag zwei eingezeichnet mit nur 2300hm.
Die Vorfreude steigt schon wieder ins grenzenlose...

Tag 6 hab ich bisher noch garnicht so wahrgenommen, aber der sieht auch verdammt unangenehm aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewichtheber (4. Juni 2011)

]:->;8381951 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Transalp-Magazin ist heute ins Haus geflattert. Allerdings ist da noch die harmlose Variante von Tag zwei eingezeichnet mit nur 2300hm.
> Die Vorfreude steigt schon wieder ins grenzenlose...
> 
> Tag 6 hab ich bisher noch garnicht so wahrgenommen, aber der sieht auch verdammt unangenehm aus.



Ich verstehe nicht ganz...wenn es nicht weh tut, isses doch auch nich gut?!?


----------



## ]:-> (4. Juni 2011)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht ganz...wenn es nicht weh tut, isses doch auch nich gut?!?



Hehe, habe auch nur festgestellt...

Sorry für ot, aber das ist die Vorfreude.


----------



## M5PWR (6. Juni 2011)

Das waren noch Etappen 2008 :

von Livigno nach Naturns = 123 km

und einen Tag drauf von Naturns nach Kaltern mit gut 100 km, aber
über 4000 HM - da war ich auch 7:26 h unterwegs 

na ist halt kein Kindergeburtstag, aber auch kein Wunder ins Ziel zu fahren.

Essen für die Begleiter kann man immer kaufen, die Preise lagen in den letzten
Jahren je nach Ort zwischen 5 und 11,- Euro. - allerdings hat man nach den ersten 5 Nudelabenden mal Lust was Fleischiges im Restaurant zu verspeisen.
Nach der TAC hatte ich immer 3 Monate kein Bock auf Pasta......

Also man sieht sich in Mittenwald nächsten Monat
(meine 4.TAC )

Grüsse,
Maik


----------



## gookfisch (7. Juni 2011)

Hi Kneeslyder,
kann dir meinen Platz anbieten!
Habe gestern einen Bizepssehnenabriss erlitten und weiß seit heute, dass das sofort operiert werden muss.
Wenn du Interesse hast (16.06. ist Partnerwechsel=Ende) melde dich, dann bekommst du alle weiteren Infos.
Gruss Martin


----------



## Suprarenin (8. Juni 2011)

Ohje, wenn ich hier so mitlese, juckt es mich auch schon wieder extrem in den Fingern.

Ich glaube nächstes Jahr wirds mal wieder Zeit. Wie war das mit der Rückfallquote?


----------



## Catsoft (9. Juni 2011)

Suprarenin schrieb:


> Ohje, wenn ich hier so mitlese, juckt es mich auch schon wieder extrem in den Fingern.
> 
> Ich glaube nächstes Jahr wirds mal wieder Zeit. Wie war das mit der Rückfallquote?



Nicht nur dich  ich hör mich schon nach einem Platz für dieses jahr um....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (9. Juni 2011)

@Robert: brauchst du einen? Vllt. kann ich da was machen (bist ja schließlich Mehrfach-Wiederholungstäter...)


----------



## Brook (14. Juni 2011)

Ich habe auch noch ein paar Fragen - bis wann aller spätestens ist ein "Umschreiben" möglich (also Teamname und die beiden Teilnehmer/innen)?

Für die Massenunterkünfte brauche ich also: 

- Schlafsack
- Isomatte
- oder werden Feldbetten gestellt
- eine Wäscheleine um meine Klamotten nach dem Waschen wieder trocken zu kriegen?
- mit was für Klamotten / was für einem Rucksack fahren die meisten über die Etappen?
- kurz / kurz inkl. Regenjacke, Bordwerkzeug und Arm- u. Beinlingen .... reicht das?
- Hardtail sollte gehn oder .... die meiste Zeit fährt man ja auf Schotterpisten?
- die Schuhe sollten normale CC Clickies sein ... die extra Alpencrosswanderstiefel sind wohl zu schwer ... gelle?
- Schloss für´s Rad? Klamotten markieren oder wird beim Trocknen nix geklaut?
- Rücktransport zum Ausgangsort ist ja inklusive ... ?
- kommend ausreichend Verpflegungsstationen ... das man eigentlich gar nicht sooo viel Essen und Trinken "am Mann" haben muss?
- gibt es auch Frühstück für die Massenunterkünfte .... oder immer nur Abends PASTA?

Viele Fragen ... tut mir Leid ... und desto genauer ich drüber nachdenken - fallen mir noch mehr ein :-(


----------



## karsten71 (14. Juni 2011)

Na dann fang ich mal an die vielen Fragen zu beantworten...

Feldbetten gibt es keine. Also ja Isomatte und Schlafsack auf jeden Fall. Dafür gibt es morgens aber Frühstück. Wäscheleine ist bestimmt keine schlechte Idee. Ansonsten gibt es immer irgendwelche Zäune, Sprossenwände, Geländer etc. um die Wäsche aufzuhängen. Dass Stinkewäsche geklaut wurde habe ich jetzt noch nicht mitgekriegt. Und wenn, hilft wohl auch eine Markierung wenig... 

Was Du an Klamotten für eine Etappe brauchst hängt natürlich direkt mit der Wetterlage zusammen. Bei gutem Wetter hatten wir zu kurz/kurz höchstens noche eine Windweste dabei. Wenn ich aber an die TG letztes Jahr denke kann das auch mal das komplette Regenprogramm sein. Die allermeisten fahren aber ohne Rucksack und so nebenbei auch mit normalen Raceschuhen - ist ja schließlich ein Rennen.    
Verpflegungsstellen sind jetzt nicht gerade üppig. Mit zwei Flasche und ein paar Gels oder Riegel am Mann kommst Du aber immer aus.
Hardtail reicht eigentlich immer. Ich bin letztes Jahr auch problemlos auf Hardtail gefahren, werde dieses Jahr aber mal das Fully probieren. Wichtig ist eben Zuverlässigkeit und nicht zu viele Kilos zum über den Berg schleppen - der technische Anspruch bergab ist normalerweise auf kurze Abschnitte begrenzt und überschaubar.


----------



## powderJO (14. Juni 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Nicht nur dich  ich hör mich schon nach einem Platz für dieses jahr um....



ich schiele auch immer mal wieder in die entsprechenden börsen...


----------



## Luke.HdR (14. Juni 2011)

Ich suche noch eine Rück-Mitfahrgelegenheit für mich und mein (29er)-Hardtail von Mittenwald Richtung Tübingen/Stuttgart oder alternativ Karlsruhe. Falls jemand seine Benzinkosten veringern will, einfach (per PN) melden. Würd mich freuen.


----------



## Millepassus (14. Juni 2011)

dede schrieb:


> @Robert: brauchst du einen? Vllt. kann ich da was machen (bist ja schließlich Mehrfach-Wiederholungstäter...)



Ich hab noch zwei Startplätze zu verticken... wir können aus familiären Gründen doch nicht fahren. Bei Bedarf bitte melden! oder meinen Teamkollegen kontaktieren im TransAlp-Forum, AlexSchy.
Cheers!


----------



## Brook (22. Juni 2011)

Will den Tread mal wieder nach vorne holen. Wer von Euch kommt aus der Ecke um Koblenz und sucht noch einen Partner??

Was habt Ihr an Erfahrungen gesammelt bezüglich "PARTNER ZIEHEN" ... was gibt es für Lösungen um auch die etwas schwächere Freundin die Berge hoch zu bekommen?


----------



## M5PWR (22. Juni 2011)

Brook schrieb:


> Will den Tread mal wieder nach vorne holen. Wer von Euch kommt aus der Ecke um Koblenz und sucht noch einen Partner??
> 
> Was habt Ihr an Erfahrungen gesammelt bezüglich "PARTNER ZIEHEN" ... was gibt es für Lösungen um auch die etwas schwächere Freundin die Berge hoch zu bekommen?



Hallo, 
auf den letzten beiden TACs war mein Partner wesentlich stärker und 
konnte mich dadurch an einigen Bergen schieben. Ihm hats nichts ausgemacht, während ich trotz Anschub mit Puls 170 die Berge
hochgeschossen bin. Allerdings hatte er auch nur ein Systemgewicht
von gut 60 kg 
Man kann auch mit 2 Schläuchen , Sattelstütze vom starken Fahrer mit 
Lenker vom hinteren Fahrer befestigen.
Da die TAC ein Rennen ist, könnte das aber zuviel Zeit kosten und 
entspricht eigentlich nicht dem Renncharakter. Also mehr trainineren.
Ich sage mal 6 Monate vorher mit 10 Std/Woche als Minimum reichen aus um ein Finisher-Trikot zu bekommen.
Andere Hilfen , wie vom PKW ziehen lassen oder Shutteln sind verboten 
und führen zur Disqulifikation - gab es 2008 bei mehreren Teams. 

Grüsse,
Maik


----------



## ctwitt (22. Juni 2011)

@brook ziehen ist nicht erlaubt. Dein Partner kann sich abver an Dir festhalten oder Du schiebst mit einer Hand. In den Mixed Teams ist das auch über lange strecken verbreitet und offensichtlich auszuhalten.

Zu den Dingen die man benötigt im Massenlager. Da können kleine Dinge helfen:
Ohropax
eventuell Schlaftabletten
Einen wasserdichten Hüftbeutel (z.B. Vaude)
Mückenspray (wenn es sehr warm ist schläft man gerne eher draussen)

denkt daran, dass es auch mal sehr heis werden kann. Da sind zwei Flaschen am Rad wichtig. Die Verpflegungen sind nicht so häufig.

Riegel oder feste Nahrung verträgt nicht jeder beim Rennen. Da sollte man nur Dinge nehmen die man schon kennt. Keine Experimente.

Die häufigsten Probleme sind: Probleme beim Sitzen und Probleme mit dem Magen, also entsprechende Medikamente bzw. Salben mitnehmen.

Ausfallende würde ich auch mittnehmen. Und Laufräder mit Standartspeichen. Oder eben Ersatzlaufräder mitnehmen bzw. Ersatzspeichen.

Viele fahren mit Standard Reifen Rocket Ron z.B. und mit Milch. Mir ist das zu Pannenanfällig. Ich nehme lieber Schläuche. Da kann ich in kürzester Zeit wechseln. Bei einer Panne mit Milch ist das immer etwas aufwendiger und zeitraubender einen Schlauch einzuziehen. Auch muss man dann eigentlich zwei Schläuche mitnehmen weil man ja keinen im Reifen hat den man zur Not flicken kann. Milch auf dem Schlauch bedeutet auch, dass Flicken nicht kleben!

Je nach Zielsetzung für das Rennen kann man dann entscheiden was mit auf die Strecke soll. Jemand der auf Platzierung fährt, wird i.d.R mit dem Hardtail fahren und eher Leichte Anbauteile nehmen. Also mit mehr Risiko. Und kuz/kurz fahren. 1 Schlauch, 2 x Patrone, 1 x Kettenschloss, 1 x Minitool, 5 x Gel, Flickzeug, 2 x Flasche am Rad. Das bei beiden Fahrern. Bei kälterem Wetter, Armlinge und Knielinge sowie Weste. Aber erst bei unter 8 Grad am Berg.


----------



## Brook (22. Juni 2011)

Da waren doch grad schon echt hilfreiche Tipps dabei.

Wozu empfiehlst du die wasserfeste Bauchtasche - für die Massenunterkünfte um Geld und Wertsachen darin zu verstauen?

Mit ZIEHEN ... meine ich natürlich die Möglichkeiten, welche meinem Partner zur Verfügung stehen - bedeutet: ist das ziehen mit einem Hilfmittel wie Schläuche erlaubt?

Klar, Auto oder ähnliches führen sofort zur Disqualifikation ... aber durch ein Gummiband den 2. Mann etwas unterstützen zu können - sollte doch eine teambildende Massnahme sein oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ctwitt (22. Juni 2011)

Brook schrieb:


> Da waren doch grad schon echt hilfreiche Tipps dabei.
> 
> Wozu empfiehlst du die wasserfeste Bauchtasche - für die Massenunterkünfte um Geld und Wertsachen darin zu verstauen?
> 
> ...



Ziehen mit Hilfsmittel = Disqualifikation

Für Deine Wertsachen. Die würde ich nicht gerade in der Transporttasche lassen.


----------



## Brook (22. Juni 2011)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Ziehen mit Hilfsmittel = Disqualifikation
> 
> Für Deine Wertsachen. Die würde ich nicht gerade in der Transporttasche lassen.



Hast du ein Bild ... weil, das gute Stück würde ich ja quasi unter dem Trikot tragen gelle??


----------



## ctwitt (22. Juni 2011)

Brook schrieb:


> Hast du ein Bild ... weil, das gute Stück würde ich ja quasi unter dem Trikot tragen gelle??



z.b. Security Money Belt - Deuter
oder
Skin Security Pocket - Tatonka


----------



## Maxilainen (22. Juni 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich Höhenprofile im Kleinformat bei den Startunterlagen, die man am Lenker befestigen kann?
Werden an den Verpflegungsstellen Radflaschen oder Becher angeboten?
Muss man alle Etappen mit dem gleichen Bike fahren oder darf man (ich meine nicht am selben Tag) das MTB wechseln?


----------



## ctwitt (22. Juni 2011)

Maxilainen schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Höhenprofile im Kleinformat bei den Startunterlagen, die man am Lenker befestigen kann?
> Werden an den Verpflegungsstellen Radflaschen oder Becher angeboten?
> Muss man alle Etappen mit dem gleichen Bike fahren oder darf man (ich meine nicht am selben Tag) das MTB wechseln?



Aus den pdf auf der Transalp  page kannst du höhenprofile schnippeln

Es gibt kanister zum abfüllen. Flaschen gibt es auf der tsw im august oder mit betreuer

Fahrräder kannst du so viele vernrauchen wie du willst. Wie bei der tour ;-)


----------



## gewichtheber (22. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Hotelübernachtungen? Wie groß sind die Taschen die von der Orga transportiert werden? Ich fürchte zu viel Klamottem mit zu haben, die dann nicht in die Tasche pasen und nicht mit kommen ... ?


----------



## ctwitt (22. Juni 2011)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Hotelübernachtungen? Wie groß sind die Taschen die von der Orga transportiert werden? Ich fürchte zu viel Klamottem mit zu haben, die dann nicht in die Tasche pasen und nicht mit kommen ... ?



Die Taschen sind schon sehr gross. Nehme am besten so viel mit wie du für einen Alpencross mit Rucksack einpacken würdest. Also so 7,5 kg. Im Hotel hast Du den Vorteil, dass Du weder Schlafsack noch Isomatte mitnehmen musst. 
Kulturtasche
2 x T Shirt
1 x kurze Hose
1 x lange Hose
Unterhosen, Strümpfe
2 x Garnitur zum Radfahren (eine hast Du ja immer an)
Handwaschmittel
1 x Badelatschen
1 x Schuhe
1 x Radschuhe hast du auch an
Handtücher brauchst Du nicht, Campschläfer schon
1 x Regenjacke
1 x Armlinge
1 x Knielinge
1 x Handschuhe, hast Du auch an
1 x Weste
1 x Regenüberschuhe, muss nicht sein
1 x Fließjacke oder Strickjacke falls es mal kalt ist
1 x Badehose
1 x Kopftuch wenn es mal kalt ist

mehr brauchst Du nicht

es geht ja nur um Radfahren, ausruhen, Essen, Radfahren etc.


----------



## juk (22. Juni 2011)

Ich war so naiv zu glauben, meine eigene Tasche mitnehmen zu dürfen. Ist das etwa nicht der Fall?


----------



## ]:-> (22. Juni 2011)

[edit] Ich bin gerade überhaupt zu doof Höhenprofile als pdf zu finden...kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?

Zur Tasche: mit Hotel sollte sie locker groß genug sein, bei vielen sind da auch noch Schlafsack und Isomatte drin. Maße meiner 2010er Tasche:
ca. 60x30x40 + zwei große Außentaschen

Mein Tipp wäre, wie von einigen schon geschrieben,sich auf jeden Fall um die Wettkampf-Verpflegung komplett selbst zu kümmern. Außer auf trinkbares würde ich mich nicht auf die Verpflegungen verlassen.



juk schrieb:


> Ich war so naiv zu glauben, meine eigene Tasche mitnehmen zu dürfen. Ist das etwa nicht der Fall?


Nein, Gepäcktransport nur mit der Transalp Tasche die man bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewichtheber (22. Juni 2011)

@ctwitt: vielen dank, die tipps sind sehr hilfreich!

ich hoffe ja auf heißes wetter, dann kann man sich das gerödel mit den ganzen -lingen sparen..

hat jemand erfahrung mit der essensverpflegung unterwegs? wenn es richtig heiß ist, sind die riegel aus der trikottasche immer ein bisschen...gewöhnungsbedüftig.. ;-)


----------



## ctwitt (22. Juni 2011)

heiß kann sehr unangenehm werden, 2007 haben nicht wenige auf der Strecke nach Arabba einen Hitzschlag bekommen. 

Wie gesagt, ich ernähre mich flüssig, weil mein Magen nichts anderes im Rennen verträgt. Melonen, Kuchen usw. gibt es an den Verpflegungen.


----------



## randi (22. Juni 2011)

ctwitt schrieb:


> @.
> 
> Ausfallende würde ich auch mittnehmen. Und Laufräder mit Standartspeichen. Oder eben Ersatzlaufräder mitnehmen bzw. Ersatzspeichen.
> 
> ...



Genauso sind wir letztes Jahr gefahren, ohne Rucksack, es hat alles in die Trikottaschen gepaßt. Beide mit Hardtail und2,25 NobbyNick DoubleDefense mit Schlauch. Wir hatten bis auf ein verbogenes Schaltauge durch umkippen, keinen Defekt oder Reifenpanne.

Bilder im blog andi-bike


----------



## Suprarenin (23. Juni 2011)

Ich würde bei der Reifenwahl durchaus auf Tubeless setzen. Auch wenn einige hier was anderes behaupten .


----------



## ctwitt (23. Juni 2011)

Suprarenin schrieb:


> Ich würde bei der Reifenwahl durchaus auf Tubeless setzen. Auch wenn einige hier was anderes behaupten .



sag ich doch, ist immer eine Risiko Abschätzung. Muss jeder selber wissen. mein Teampartner fährt auch mit Milch.


----------



## M5PWR (23. Juni 2011)

Suprarenin schrieb:


> Ich würde bei der Reifenwahl durchaus auf Tubeless setzen. Auch wenn einige hier was anderes behaupten .



Hm, 
bin die letzen 3 Mal mit Conti SuperSonic Reifen (vorn MountainKing, hinten RaceKing) gefahren, dazu 125g Schläuche, nicht die ganz leichten.
In 24 Etappen (3 Jahre TAC) hatte ich exakt einen Platten abends im Hotel und einen auf der Strecke - der aber selbst verschuldet, weil ziemlich riskant überholt, neben der Hauptspur auf Schotter - Quittung kam, voll auf die Fre**e gelegt + Reifen platt. Die Reparatur hat nur 3 Minuten gedauert,
Teampartner + CO²-Kartusche sei Dank - der Arm hat noch 3 Wochen
geschmerzt.  Die Felge habe ich später zu Hause gerichtet.

Wichtig um Problemen aus dem Weg zu gehen: vor der TAC - neue Reifen,Schläuche,Kette,Kassette + Bremsbeläge drauf (letztere halten
mit Glück die ganze Woche).
Tubeless würde ich nur Clincher Reifen mit Milch (Kit) fahren. Da kann man immer noch fix einen Schlauch reinmachen, wenns klemmt.
UST + Schlauchreifen sind den Leuten vorbehalten, die stets einen 
Support Wagen auf der Strecke haben - also Profis  Wenn da was
kaputt geht und kein Ersatz zur Verfügung steht, dann wars das mit dem Finisher-Trikot.

Grüsse,
Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suprarenin (23. Juni 2011)

M5PWR schrieb:


> Hm, Wichtig um Problemen aus dem Weg zu gehen: vor der TAC - neue Reifen,Schläuche,Kette,Kassette + Bremsbeläge drauf (letztere halten
> mit Glück die ganze Woche).
> Grüsse,
> Maik



Sehr Guter Tipp wie ich finde. Mit neuen Reifen reduziert sich das Pannenrisiko enorm. Der Verschleiß ist auch nicht zu verachten. Hätte nie gedacht wie schnell sich solche Beläge abnutzen können. Für viele Ersttäter klingt es vlt. verrückt, aber vorne und hinten neue Beläge + mind. eine Packung Ersatzbeläge ist Pflicht!

Vlt. noch ein paar Tipps von mir, die ich in der Form noch nicht gelesen hab hier:

Mir haben auch sehr gut Mittelchen wie Franzbranntwein (abends) oder Starteröle (morgens) geholfen. Gerade bei nassem Wetter kann ich Starteröle nur empfehlen. 

Vlt. etwas gegen Gelenk- oder Rückenschmerzen einpacken. Auch wenn man bei "normalen" Marathons keine Probleme hat. Spätestens am 5. Tag tut den meisten alles weh.

Magnesium-Granulat sollte man auf jeden Fall im Trikot haben! Nichts ist schlimmer als Krämpfe in den Alpen.

Die Tasche ist echt groß genug. Lieber mehr einpacken als zu wenig.

Speichert euch vorm Start bereits die Notrufnummer des Rescue-Teams ein! Habe gerade bei nassem Wetter üble Stürze erlebt. Und wenn ihr nicht gerade auf Ranking fahrt, sollte einer vom Team ein kleines Erste-Hilfe-Set dabei haben. Es wird zwar nie kontrolliert, auch wenn es so angekündigt wird, aber wer weiß was passiert. Das Roadbook hingegen, könnt ihr eigtl. in der Tasche lassen. Beschilderung ist nahezu perfekt.

Streckenprofil ausdrucken, einlaminieren und an den Lenker kleben ist auch sehr zu empfehlen.

Ob ihr mit Rucksack fahrt oder mit Satteltasche ist euch überlassen. Hatte nur mittlere Satteltasche, in der ich Werkzeug, Pannenspray, Handy, Kettenschloss etc untergebracht hatte. Ins Trikot kam eigtl. nur Kleidung, Gels und Magnesium. Bei heißen Tagen noch ne 2. Trinkflasche.

Und unterschätzt das Wetter nicht! 30 Grad im Schatten kann sich in Sekundenschnelle in Hagel/Regen und 5 Grad umwandeln.


----------



## ]:-> (23. Juni 2011)

Campschläfern würde ich so viele Radhosen wie mgl. empfehlen (fast zumindest).
Letztes Jahr waren die Waschbecken oft erst weit nach Mitternacht wieder frei.
Da hat es sehr gut getan sich einfach nicht jeden Tag ums Waschen kümmern zu müssen...gerade in der zweiten Wochenhälfte wird doch alles etwas mühsamer.

Einfach alles einpacken was einem das Leben in irgendeiner Art erleichtern kann. Da zählt ein perfekt gewartetes Bike natürlich auch dazu. (Juicy Carbon hat übrigens gut 40000hm mit einem Satz Sinter-Beläge gemacht  ) Aber auch so Dinge wie n  kleiner mp3-Player, n Stück Schocki in der Tasche: diesen Gedanken, "ach das kauf ich mir dann" begräbt man doch sehr schnell wenn nicht zufällig der Supermarkt um die Ecke ist.
Die Tage gehen nach der Zieleinkunft eh wie im Fluge vorbei.

In der Satteltasche (fahre Milch): Kabelbinder, Kettenschloss/Niet, mini Kettennieter, "Toolbar" mit ausgesuchten bits von Topeak, 2 Patronen+Kopf, 1 Leicht-Schlauch, Alu AV-Adapter, selbstklebende Schlauchflicken, Mantelflicken, Schaltauge
(Pannenspray unbedingt vorher probieren, hatte schon welche die einfach völlig für die Katz waren und sofort das Ventil verklebten)

[edit]: zum 1. Hilfe Set wurde ja schon was geschrieben, seit ich die Pia S. bei der TG 2010 liegen sah, nehm ich dennoch eine Rettungsdecke und bissl Mull mit, war doch irgendwie recht einprägsam. Natürlich nur einmal im Team. Das muss aber jeder mit sich ausmachen.


----------



## Brook (23. Juni 2011)

Klar, mir sind noch Fragen eingefallen:

- wie werden die Bikes Nachts gesichert?
- wie die Plätze in den Zelten zugeteilt?
- wie kommt man an seine Tasche nach dem Rennen?
- Duschen ist immer möglich? Wasser könnte jedoch mal kalt sein? Anstehen?
- Strom? Internet? Laptop ... für eMails, Facebook und das Handy??
- wie sieht das morgendliche Frühstück aus?
- wie sieht es mit dem Rücktransport nach Mittenwald aus (wenn dort der Wagen steht?)


----------



## Suprarenin (23. Juni 2011)

Brook schrieb:


> - wie werden die Bikes Nachts gesichert?



Gibt einen sogenannten Parc fermé in dem die Bikes abgegeben werden. Der Bereich ist eingezäunt und mit Helfern gesichert.




Brook schrieb:


> - wie sieht es mit dem Rücktransport nach Mittenwald aus (wenn dort der Wagen steht?)



Einen Tag später fahren Shuttlebusse zum Startort zurück. Ich glaube war so gegen 8-9 Uhr morgens. Die Busse müssen direkt bei der Akkreditierung bezahlt werden

Rest: kp, war bisher nur Hotelschläfer.


----------



## Catsoft (23. Juni 2011)

Brook schrieb:


> Klar, mir sind noch Fragen eingefallen:
> 
> - wie die Plätze in den Zelten zugeteilt?


Zelte?



Brook schrieb:


> - wie kommt man an seine Tasche nach dem Rennen?



Stehen am Camp...



Brook schrieb:


> - Duschen ist immer möglich? Wasser könnte jedoch mal kalt sein? Anstehen?
> - Strom? Internet? Laptop ... für eMails, Facebook und das Handy??


Je nach Ort ist der Komfort unterschiedlich. Folgaria war echt gastlich. Camp in einer Tiefgarage und Duschen mit Plane und Gartenschlauch 

P.S.: Ich war auch Hotelweichei


----------



## ]:-> (23. Juni 2011)

Ein kleiner Bericht zum Camp vom vergangenen Jahr ist in diesem Beitrag zu lesen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7395926&postcount=94
Wenn du den Thread ganz aufrufst kannst du alles von der Vorbereitung bis zu den Rennberichten sehen. Evtl. beantwortet dir das auch ein paar Fragen.

Frühstück: je nach dem wieviel Mühe sich der Etappenort gibt...aber wenn da zu viele "verbotene" Leckereien stehen is das garnicht mal so cool 
Brötchen, Marmelade, Nutella, Müsli und Cafe gabs eig. immer. Meist noch Wurst/Käse und Obst. Allerdings in Italien nur lecker Malzkaffee 

Strom, Duschen, Toilette, Waschbecken...im Camp gilt immer wer zu erst kommt...also schnell fahren 
Letztlich reicht aber ein einziger Tipp: alles ein bisschen anders machen als die anderen und dazu ein bissl Improvisieren (und auch mal nachgucken was sich im Keller so verbirgt).

Zelte...dann doch eher beim Cape Epic


----------



## HB76 (23. Juni 2011)

Suprarenin schrieb:


> Magnesium-Granulat sollte man auf jeden Fall im Trikot haben! Nichts ist schlimmer als Krämpfe in den Alpen.



quark, ehe das vlt irgendwann mal hilft bist im ziel. wieder mal ein mythos der sich scho ewig hält.


----------



## Suprarenin (23. Juni 2011)

HB76 schrieb:


> quark, ehe das vlt irgendwann mal hilft bist im ziel. wieder mal ein mythos der sich scho ewig hält.



Man lernt nie aus 

http://www.focus.de/gesundheit/gesu...agnesium-hilft-gegen-kraempfe_aid_298513.html


----------



## M5PWR (23. Juni 2011)

Suprarenin schrieb:


> Man lernt nie aus
> 
> http://www.focus.de/gesundheit/gesu...agnesium-hilft-gegen-kraempfe_aid_298513.html



Hm,
Seite 2 des Links war interessanter 

Krämpfe gibts nur wenn man sich jenseits der anaeroben Schwelle bewegt,
und da muß man nicht hin um ins Ziel zu kommen. Falls doch :
falscher Trainingsstand.
Wichtig ist immer genung Essen und Trinken, vorzugsweise Kohlenhydrate ,die schnell ins Blut gehen und damit meine ich nicht die
Wassermelonen die am VP gereicht werden


----------



## Maxilainen (24. Juni 2011)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Aus den pdf auf der Transalp  page kannst du höhenprofile schnippeln



Sorry, aber die pdf-Dateien finde ich auf der Seite nicht . Ich finde zwar die Höhenprofile auf der Bike-GPS Seite, bin aber zu blöd, die an den Drucker zu schicken . Für sachdienliche Hinweise wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewichtheber (24. Juni 2011)

Vlt mal ein paar Worte zum Thema Mgnesium und Krämpfe.

Bei Belastung mit hohem Wasserverlust, ich rede von Belastungen im Bereich der Langzeitausdauer, hervorgerufen durch relativ hohe Intensität und/oder extreme Temperaturen, gehen Krämpfe zumeist auf ein Misverhältnis zwischen Natrium und Kalium zurück. Der Krampf kommt nicht direkt von den beweglichen Proteinen im Muskel, sondern von der Ansteuerung durch die Nerven. Um der Sache vorzubeugen sollte man isotonische Getränke und etwas mehr Salz als normal zu sich nehmen. Weiterhion sollte man auf Bananen verzichten, diese enthalten viel Kalium und verschieben das Gleichgewicht zusätzlich. 
Dies alles gilt für das Fahren unterhalb der anaeroben Schwelle. Oberhalb der anaeroben Schwelle würde ich bei der TAC als Nicht-Profi sowieso nicht fahren, da regenerative Maßnahmen wie Massage, Eis, Kompression, Infusionen zumeist nur den Pros vorbehalten sind. Richtig ist, dass Krämpfe zurch eine zu hohe Konzentration an Laktak im Muskel entstehen können. Wer soetwas auf einer TAc Etappe erlebt, hat m.E.n. schon verloren bzw ein massives Problem.


----------



## gewichtheber (24. Juni 2011)

oder um es mit einer bekannten Figur aus dem Film "Herr Lehmann" zu sagen: Denkt an die Elektrolyte!


----------



## allert (24. Juni 2011)

Maxilainen schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die pdf-Dateien finde ich auf der Seite nicht . Ich finde zwar die Höhenprofile auf der Bike-GPS Seite, bin aber zu blöd, die an den Drucker zu schicken . Für sachdienliche Hinweise wäre ich sehr dankbar.



Hallo Maxilainen,

probier es mal mit einem Screenshot der Bike-GPS-Seite. So habe ich das gemacht. Ich benutze das Tool Printkey. Ich schneide den wesentlichen Teil der Seite aus und kopiere es in Powerpoint. Dann kann man es problemlos ausdrucken.

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## ]:-> (24. Juni 2011)

Screenshot und in Paint.
Dann noch beliebig Infos einzeichnen und drucken.

Allerdings wären die pdf profile mit den Verpflegungen schon nett...naja, sind ja ncoh ein paar Tage


----------



## gewichtheber (27. Juni 2011)

Moin,
mal eine Frage an die erfahrenen TAC finisher: Welche Übersetzung sollte man mindestens mitnehmen? Ist als Kletterübersetzung 22/32 ausreichend?
gruß, mattin


----------



## ]:-> (27. Juni 2011)

Kommst du damit bei normalen Alpen-Marathons klar?
Idr. passt das schon, bzw. gehts eh nimmer viel leichter ohne Spezialkettenblatt.

Persönlich nehme ich 22/34 mit, das hat aber mit meinen Tret- und Fahr-Vorlieben und Gewohnheiten zu tun.


----------



## gewichtheber (27. Juni 2011)

]:->;8461396 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommst du damit bei normalen Alpen-Marathons klar?
> Idr. passt das schon, bzw. gehts eh nimmer viel leichter ohne Spezialkettenblatt.
> 
> Persönlich nehme ich 22/34 mit, das hat aber mit meinen Tret- und Fahr-Vorlieben und Gewohnheiten zu tun.




Bin mit dem MTB noch keinen Alpenmarathon gefahren, nur Tagestouren. Ich denke es wird schon klappen, leider ist der Sprung bei SRAM von 11-32 auf 12-36 bei 10fach ganz schön arg, will ich mir denn auch nicht antun..
Danke für die Info.


----------



## ctwitt (27. Juni 2011)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Moin,
> mal eine Frage an die erfahrenen TAC finisher: Welche Übersetzung sollte man mindestens mitnehmen? Ist als Kletterübersetzung 22/32 ausreichend?
> gruß, mattin



Das kommt auf Deine Leistungsfähigkeit an. Wenn Du damit mehrere 100 h/mtr bei einer Steigung von deutlich über 20 % fahren kannst ohne dabei die TF unter 70 kommen zu lassen. Dann fahre damit. Über 8 Tage natürlich!

Wenn Du nicht gerade unter die ersten 75 der Gesamtplatzierung fahren willst, dann würde ich eine so klein Übersetzung wie möglich wählen. Karl Platt fährt bei den 9 fach antrieben auch 11/34 Ritzel. Das hat auch den Vorteil, dass Du 23-26-30-34 Hast also schön leichte Gänge bei noch nicht zu grußen Schräglauf der kette. Bei der 32 Kassette hast Du nur 21-24-28-32. Das ist schon recht klein. Darum habe ich bei 9 fach auch immer nur 34 Kassetten gefahren. Das kein 12 Ritzel da ist kann man verschmerzen.


----------



## ctwitt (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute ?

Ihr fahrt nur unter der Schwelle? Mit Sicherheit nicht, ihr werdet jeden Tag weit über die von Euch selbst bis dato mögliche Schmerzgrenze hinausgehen. Und das wird jeden Tag schlimmer. Weil Ihr jeden Tag etwas weniger Druck aufs Pedal bringen werdet. Nur weil Euer Puls spätestens am dritten Tag sowieso nicht mehr nach oben kommt. Werdet ihr trotzdem durch die Hölle gehen, fast jeder. Ihr müsst über die Berge kommen und wenn ihr nicht fahrt, dann lauft Ihr. Die meisten öfter als sie Heute denken. Umso langsamer einer ist, desto schmerzhafter wird es! Wenn dann noch der Hintern wund ist und an der Hacke die Blasen offen sind oder Ihr Magenkrämpfe und Durchfall habt sowie Schürfwunden. Übrigens spätestens am dritten Tag gibt es sowieso keine Krämpfe mehr. Das ist nur ein Thema am ersten und maximal am zweiten Tag. Bei 35 Grad Südhang mit voll Sonne 1500 mtr am Stück klettern mit Rampen von über 25 % auf Schotter. Da braucht ihr über 300 Watt mit 22/34 um nicht laufen zu müssen. Und zwar 300 Watt mal eine Stunde lang. Vor zwei Jahren von Brixen zur Schlüterhütte rauf. Da war ich zwei Wochen vorher die mir unbekannten Streckenstücke abfahren. Da war das an einem Urlaubstag kein Problem dort hoch zu fahren. Aber am 4ten Tag des Rennens bin ich schon ganz am Anfang gestorben wo es am Wasserfall nur mal für 150 mtr 30% steil wurde. Gehen oder fahren, da ist jeder am Anschlag. Da hast Du auch im Gehen Puls über der Schwelle. Oben dann die letzten 100 h/mtr sind 95 % gelaufen. Und dann sind noch zwei weitere Berge gekommen. Ich will niemand Angst machen, aber bei der Transalp kann man sich das nicht so aussuchen wie bei z.B. der Transschwarzwald. Da kann man einfach etwas langsamer fahren. In den Alpen muss man über die Berge kommen. Daher kommen auch die großen Zeitunterschiede. Bei der Transschwarzwald sind zwei Stunden nach den Siegern fast alle im Ziel. Bei der Transalp kommen die Profis nach 4 Stunden. Das erste Drittel ist dann nach 6 Stunden da und das 2/3 und das 3/3 die brauchen dann noch einmal doppelt so lange. Weil sie sehr sehr viel laufen müssen. Die Koreaner vor einigen Jahren, sind fast alles gelaufen. Jeder Tag 10 bis 12 Stunden. Ich kann mich noch 2008 an die Etappe von Livigno nach Kaltern erinnern. Da sind wir etwas unter 6 Stunden gefahren. Waren geduscht, und Pasta Party war schon zu Ende und 200 Leute waren noch auf der Strecke. Dann als wir am Abend um 21:30 Uhr am Ziel vorbei gingen, ist das Schlussmotorrad mit dem letzten Team gerade eingerollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten71 (27. Juni 2011)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ?
> 
> Ihr fahrt nur unter der Schwelle? Mit Sicherheit nicht, ihr werdet jeden Tag weit über die von Euch selbst bis dato mögliche Schmerzgrenze hinausgehen. Und das wird jeden Tag schlimmer. Weil Ihr jeden Tag etwas weniger Druck aufs Pedal bringen werdet. Nur weil Euer Puls spätestens am dritten Tag sowieso nicht mehr nach oben kommt. Werdet ihr trotzdem durch die Hölle gehen, fast jeder. Ihr müsst über die Berge kommen und wenn ihr nicht fahrt, dann lauft Ihr. Die meisten öfter als sie Heute denken. Umso langsamer einer ist, desto schmerzhafter wird es! Wenn dann noch der Hintern wund ist und an der Hacke die Blasen offen sind oder Ihr Magenkrämpfe und Durchfall habt sowie Schürfwunden. Übrigens spätestens am dritten Tag gibt es sowieso keine Krämpfe mehr. Das ist nur ein Thema am ersten und maximal am zweiten Tag. Bei 35 Grad Südhang mit voll Sonne 1500 mtr am Stück klettern mit Rampen von über 25 % auf Schotter. Da braucht ihr über 300 Watt mit 22/34 um nicht laufen zu müssen. Und zwar 300 Watt mal eine Stunde lang. Vor zwei Jahren von Brixen zur Schlüterhütte rauf. Da war ich zwei Wochen vorher die mir unbekannten Streckenstücke abfahren. Da war das an einem Urlaubstag kein Problem dort hoch zu fahren. Aber am 4ten Tag des Rennens bin ich schon ganz am Anfang gestorben wo es am Wasserfall nur mal für 150 mtr 30% steil wurde. Gehen oder fahren, da ist jeder am Anschlag. Da hast Du auch im Gehen Puls über der Schwelle. Oben dann die letzten 100 h/mtr sind 95 % gelaufen. Und dann sind noch zwei weitere Berge gekommen. Ich will niemand Angst machen, aber bei der Transalp kann man sich das nicht so aussuchen wie bei z.B. der Transschwarzwald. Da kann man einfach etwas langsamer fahren. In den Alpen muss man über die Berge kommen. Daher kommen auch die großen Zeitunterschiede. Bei der Transschwarzwald sind zwei Stunden nach den Siegern fast alle im Ziel. Bei der Transalp kommen die Profis nach 4 Stunden. Das erste Drittel ist dann nach 6 Stunden da und das 2/3 und das 3/3 die brauchen dann noch einmal doppelt so lange. Weil sie sehr sehr viel laufen müssen. Die Koreaner vor einigen Jahren, sind fast alles gelaufen. Jeder Tag 10 bis 12 Stunden. Ich kann mich noch 2008 an die Etappe von Livigno nach Kaltern erinnern. Da sind wir etwas unter 6 Stunden gefahren. Waren geduscht, und Pasta Party war schon zu Ende und 200 Leute waren noch auf der Strecke. Dann als wir am Abend um 21:30 Uhr am Ziel vorbei gingen, ist das Schlussmotorrad mit dem letzten Team gerade eingerollt.



Ist zwar etwas dramatisch formuliert aber trifft den TAC-Alltag  im Kern ganz gut


----------



## ctwitt (27. Juni 2011)

karsten71 schrieb:


> Ist zwar etwas dramatisch formuliert aber trifft den TAC-Alltag  im Kern ganz gut



Ja, wenn man es erst mal geschafft hat dann vergisst man auch schnell die schlimmen Momente.


----------



## mauntzy (27. Juni 2011)

karsten71 schrieb:


> Ist zwar etwas dramatisch formuliert aber trifft den TAC-Alltag  im Kern ganz gut



Das Feedback und Teile des vorherigen Kommentars kann ich nur unterstreichen. Kann mir nich vorstellen, wie man unterhalb der Schwelle so ein Rennen fahren soll. Iss ja keine CTF oder Genußfahrt und auch wenns über mehrere Tage geht: Wer sich halbwegs darauf vorbereitet hat, der kann an jedem schweren Anstieg (deutlich) über die Schwelle gehn und der Körper regeneriert entsprechend schnell wieder und verringert Laktat im Muskel.


----------



## iglg (27. Juni 2011)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ?
> 
> Ihr fahrt nur unter der Schwelle? Mit Sicherheit nicht, ihr werdet jeden Tag weit über die von Euch selbst bis dato mögliche Schmerzgrenze hinausgehen. Und das wird jeden Tag schlimmer. Weil Ihr jeden Tag etwas weniger Druck aufs Pedal bringen werdet. Nur weil Euer Puls spätestens am dritten Tag sowieso nicht mehr nach oben kommt. Werdet ihr trotzdem durch die Hölle gehen, fast jeder. Ihr müsst über die Berge kommen und wenn ihr nicht fahrt, dann lauft Ihr. Die meisten öfter als sie Heute denken. Umso langsamer einer ist, desto schmerzhafter wird es! Wenn dann noch der Hintern wund ist und an der Hacke die Blasen offen sind oder Ihr Magenkrämpfe und Durchfall habt sowie Schürfwunden. Übrigens spätestens am dritten Tag gibt es sowieso keine Krämpfe mehr. Das ist nur ein Thema am ersten und maximal am zweiten Tag. Bei 35 Grad Südhang mit voll Sonne 1500 mtr am Stück klettern mit Rampen von über 25 % auf Schotter. Da braucht ihr über 300 Watt mit 22/34 um nicht laufen zu müssen. Und zwar 300 Watt mal eine Stunde lang. Vor zwei Jahren von Brixen zur Schlüterhütte rauf. Da war ich zwei Wochen vorher die mir unbekannten Streckenstücke abfahren. Da war das an einem Urlaubstag kein Problem dort hoch zu fahren. Aber am 4ten Tag des Rennens bin ich schon ganz am Anfang gestorben wo es am Wasserfall nur mal für 150 mtr 30% steil wurde. Gehen oder fahren, da ist jeder am Anschlag. Da hast Du auch im Gehen Puls über der Schwelle. Oben dann die letzten 100 h/mtr sind 95 % gelaufen. Und dann sind noch zwei weitere Berge gekommen. Ich will niemand Angst machen, aber bei der Transalp kann man sich das nicht so aussuchen wie bei z.B. der Transschwarzwald. Da kann man einfach etwas langsamer fahren. In den Alpen muss man über die Berge kommen. Daher kommen auch die großen Zeitunterschiede. Bei der Transschwarzwald sind zwei Stunden nach den Siegern fast alle im Ziel. Bei der Transalp kommen die Profis nach 4 Stunden. Das erste Drittel ist dann nach 6 Stunden da und das 2/3 und das 3/3 die brauchen dann noch einmal doppelt so lange. Weil sie sehr sehr viel laufen müssen. Die Koreaner vor einigen Jahren, sind fast alles gelaufen. Jeder Tag 10 bis 12 Stunden. Ich kann mich noch 2008 an die Etappe von Livigno nach Kaltern erinnern. Da sind wir etwas unter 6 Stunden gefahren. Waren geduscht, und Pasta Party war schon zu Ende und 200 Leute waren noch auf der Strecke. Dann als wir am Abend um 21:30 Uhr am Ziel vorbei gingen, ist das Schlussmotorrad mit dem letzten Team gerade eingerollt.



Hoffentlich hast Du Unrecht Ich vertraue mal darauf, dass ich schon mehrfach über die Alpen gekommen bin und da mit weniger Vorbereitung auch nicht gestorben bin.

Noch 3 Wochen........


----------



## ctwitt (27. Juni 2011)

iglg schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hast Du Unrecht Ich vertraue mal darauf, dass ich schon mehrfach über die Alpen gekommen bin und da mit weniger Vorbereitung auch nicht gestorben bin.
> 
> Noch 3 Wochen........



Gestorben sind noch nicht so viele. Aber das der Retungshubschrauber an einer Etappe 4 mal kommen musste hat es schon gegeben. Wenn man dann denkt das es einen selber schlecht geht... Und dann jemanden sieht der nur noch ein Bein hat. Also dem das gesamte Bein fehlt. Und der sich auf dem Bauch liegend über das Geröllfeld an den Händen nach oben schleift. Dann sieht man erst das es anderen 1000mal schlechter geht.


----------



## gewichtheber (27. Juni 2011)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Das kommt auf Deine Leistungsfähigkeit an. Wenn Du damit mehrere 100 h/mtr bei einer Steigung von deutlich über 20 % fahren kannst ohne dabei die TF unter 70 kommen zu lassen. Dann fahre damit. Über 8 Tage natürlich!
> 
> Wenn Du nicht gerade unter die ersten 75 der Gesamtplatzierung fahren willst, dann würde ich eine so klein Übersetzung wie möglich wählen. Karl Platt fährt bei den 9 fach antrieben auch 11/34 Ritzel. Das hat auch den Vorteil, dass Du 23-26-30-34 Hast also schön leichte Gänge bei noch nicht zu grußen Schräglauf der kette. Bei der 32 Kassette hast Du nur 21-24-28-32. Das ist schon recht klein. Darum habe ich bei 9 fach auch immer nur 34 Kassetten gefahren. Das kein 12 Ritzel da ist kann man verschmerzen.



moin, 
danke für die tipps. ich fahre auf meinem bike 10fach, deshalb die nachfrage, weil bei sram der sprung recht groß ist. allerdings habe ich mich gerade für die variante 12-36 entschieden, ich wollte den laufanteil der tour so klein wie möglich halten.

zum thema anaerobe schwelle: sicher wird man kurzzeitig mal über die 4mmol laktat drüber kommen, keine frage, locker hochpedalieren im GA bereich wird keiner. dauerhaft oder in hohen konzentrationen ist laktat und eine damit verbundene gewebe azidose für ottonormal fahrer aber der k.o.-schlag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M5PWR (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich kann der Aussage von ctwitt nicht so ganz folgen :
die Etappe 2008 ging von Livigno nach Naturns und da bist Du unter 
6 Stunden im Ziel gewesen ?? das müßten so die ersten 40 Herren-Teams 
geschafft haben. 
Und 2009 kommst Du von Brixen nicht die eine Rampe hoch ?
Die war mit 11-34 ganz gut zu fahren - allerdings gerade mal 2 Minuten Lenkerbeissen = also Spitzenbereich.
Ebenso den restlichen Berg hoch, und das alles unterhalb der anaeroben Schwelle - die bei einem Fahrer der besten 40 weit oberhalb von 300 Watt
liegt.
Meine liegt nach Spiroergo bei 280W Anfang März, noch bevor ich wieder voll ins Training gehe (ca. 15 Std/Woche).
Und insgesamt bin ich die letzten Jahre gerade mal nur auf ca. Platz 100 bei den Herren gekommen.
Also mach keinem Angst - bis jetzt ist noch (fast) jeder ins Ziel gekommen - selbst bei Hardcore Etappen wie 2008 Naturns-Kaltern oder
letztes Jahr nach Ponte di Legno. (übrigens geile Mortirolo Auffahrt  )
Nach 3 gefinishten TAC sage ich auch zur Übersetzung : abhängig vom
Leistungsstand . Prinzipiell 11-34, 3 fach, da ist im kleinsten Gang
Laufen schneller als noch zu fahren.
Alles was dicker ist, muss man sich sicher sein : eigentlich wollte
ich dieses Jahr 11-34 mit 29/42, 2-fach ausprobieren, weil wenn man
das nicht drückt, kann man auch schieben. (s.o.) - am Renner fahre ich 
auch Heldenkurbel und bin noch jede 20% Steigung fahrend raufgekommen.
Ist halt Übungssache.

Also nicht verrückt machen lassen - ankommen tun 90% aller Fahrer.

Grüsse,
Maik


----------



## ctwitt (28. Juni 2011)

M5PWR schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich kann der Aussage von ctwitt nicht so ganz folgen :
> die Etappe 2008 ging von Livigno nach Naturns und da bist Du unter
> 6 Stunden im Ziel gewesen ?? das müßten so die ersten 40 Herren-Teams
> ...



Stimmt waren Top 50 Herren. 
Zu 2009, stimmt auch für 150 mtr max Leistung. Also nicht mehr an der Schwelle fahren, weil der Berg für diese 150 mtr zu steil war. Und oben auf den letzten mtr. des Anstiegs zur Schlüterhütte habe ich viele schieben sehen und da waren wir nach ca 02:40:00 Std. Also das war nicht unbedingt hinten im Feld. 
Aber darum geht es doch gar nicht. Sondern darum den Newbis einen realistischen Eindruck zu geben.
Übrigens, ein Leistungstest dient in erster Linie der Bestimmung von Deinen Trainingszonen. Das sagt sehr wenig darüber aus welche Leistungen Du über einen längeren Zeitraum erbringen kannst. Von einem Stufentest über z.B. 3min Stufenlänge, kannst du nicht auf die Dauerleistung für ein Etappenrennen schließen. Und bei der Transalp spielt zusätzlich der Faktor Gewicht eine immense Rolle.
Auch die Trainingszeit je Woche sagt nicht viel über die Leistungsfähigkeit aus. 3ter der WM letztes Jahr MTB XC 540 Trainingsstunden im Jahr. Andere Trainieren dafür das doppelte und schaffen es trotzdem nicht. Weil in erster Linie das Talent die Leistung bestimmt. Und nur zu etwa 25% das Training. Sonst wäre ja auch automatisch der Trans Amerika Sieger der schnellste bei der Tour, weil er so viel fährt.
Aber das gehört ja hier nicht her


----------



## M5PWR (28. Juni 2011)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Und bei der Transalp spielt zusätzlich der Faktor Gewicht eine immense Rolle.



Hm,
mein Fully wiegt 9,2 kg fahrfertig


----------



## Catsoft (28. Juni 2011)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Wenn man dann denkt das es einen selber schlecht geht... Und dann jemanden sieht der nur noch ein Bein hat. Also dem das gesamte Bein fehlt. Und der sich auf dem Bauch liegend über das Geröllfeld an den Händen nach oben schleift. Dann sieht man erst das es anderen 1000mal schlechter geht.



Ja, so jemanden wie Brett zu sehen war schon ein Erlebnis! Der Mann ist hammer, genauso wie der Belgier bei einer späterenTAC. Ansonsten trifft die Beschreibung schon ganz gut zu, Und da ist es egal wo du im Feld fährts. Auch hinten wird um die Sekunden gefightet. Da wird mit allen Tricks gearbeitet. Mein Partnerin zuschnacken, damit die eigene unbemerkt aufschließen kann....  Es sind IMHO nur ganz wenige, die wo ruhig machen. 

Such die eine Massagemöglichkeit. Lohnt sich echt! Wird im Camp vielfälltig angeboten. Ich hätte da einen guten. Kann auf Wusch Kontakt herstellen.

Bei aller Qual: Du wirst nie wieder eine so intensive Woche haben!

Robert


----------



## ctwitt (28. Juni 2011)

M5PWR schrieb:


> Hm,
> mein Fully wiegt 9,2 kg fahrfertig



ich meinte eher das Fahrergewicht, bzw Systemgewicht. Also Fahrer + Rad + Bekleidung + Trinkflaschen eben wie man am Start steht. Da wundert sich so mancher, dass er ganz schön viel Gewicht auf die Waage bringt mit dem gesamten Zubehör. Ob das Rad dann 9 oder 10 oder 11 kg wiegt macht oft nicht viel aus. Umso leichter ein Fahrer desto effektiver ist eine Reduzierung am Materialgewicht. Frag mal einen der Top Fahrer. Die werden Dir immer sagen "Gewicht egal Zuverlässigkeit ist wichtig! Auf die Beine kommt es an."


----------



## ctwitt (28. Juni 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ja, so jemanden wie Brett zu sehen war schon ein Erlebnis! Der Mann ist hammer, genauso wie der Belgier bei einer späterenTAC. Ansonsten trifft die Beschreibung schon ganz gut zu, Und da ist es egal wo du im Feld fährts. Auch hinten wird um die Sekunden gefightet. Da wird mit allen Tricks gearbeitet. Mein Partnerin zuschnacken, damit die eigene unbemerkt aufschließen kann....  Es sind IMHO nur ganz wenige, die wo ruhig machen.
> 
> Such die eine Massagemöglichkeit. Lohnt sich echt! Wird im Camp vielfälltig angeboten. Ich hätte da einen guten. Kann auf Wusch Kontakt herstellen.
> 
> ...



doch im Juli 2012


----------



## M5PWR (28. Juni 2011)

ctwitt schrieb:


> ich meinte eher das Fahrergewicht, bzw Systemgewicht. Also Fahrer + Rad + Bekleidung + Trinkflaschen eben wie man am Start steht. Da wundert sich so mancher, dass er ganz schön viel Gewicht auf die Waage bringt mit dem gesamten Zubehör. Ob das Rad dann 9 oder 10 oder 11 kg wiegt macht oft nicht viel aus. Umso leichter ein Fahrer desto effektiver ist eine Reduzierung am Materialgewicht. Frag mal einen der Top Fahrer. Die werden Dir immer sagen "Gewicht egal Zuverlässigkeit ist wichtig! Auf die Beine kommt es an."



Ach was ! 
waren denn 3 Smilies zu wenig ?? 

BTW: mein ehemaliger Teampartner hatte ein Gesamtgewicht von gut 60kg.
        (musste aber auch nach jedem Anstieg auf mich warten.

Wir sehen uns in Mittenwald 

Grüsse
Maik


----------



## ]:-> (28. Juni 2011)

ctwitt schrieb:


> doch im Juli 2012




was man aber erst im November 2011 feststellt 

Sacht mal, mit den Höhenprofilen auch mit den eingezeichneten Verpflegungen tut sich echt garnix, oder ?
Naja, werde ich das doch mal mit Screenshot und Paint machen ...

Seid ihr eigentlich alle in Alleghe untergekommen?


----------



## M5PWR (28. Juni 2011)

]:->;8464819 schrieb:
			
		

> was man aber erst im November 2011 feststellt
> 
> Sacht mal, mit den Höhenprofilen auch mit den eingezeichneten Verpflegungen tut sich echt garnix, oder ?
> Naja, werde ich das doch mal mit Screenshot und Paint machen ...
> ...



Ja 
23 km weg vom Start-Ziel.(Arabba) Habe ich aber selber gesucht, alles was man noch 1 Woche vorher vom Touriverband angeboten bekommt ist, wie immer pure Abzocke ( steht mit Andalo auf einer Stufe) -
die Distanz ist aber kein Thema - meine Frau fährt den Supportwagen. 

Juli 2012 schließe ich jetzt mal aus; habe einen Startplatz beim Cape Epic 2012. 2 Etappenrennen pro Jahr gibt daheim sonst die rote Karte 

Grüsse Maik


----------



## ctwitt (28. Juni 2011)

]:->;8464819 schrieb:
			
		

> was man aber erst im November 2011 feststellt
> 
> Sacht mal, mit den Höhenprofilen auch mit den eingezeichneten Verpflegungen tut sich echt garnix, oder ?
> Naja, werde ich das doch mal mit Screenshot und Paint machen ...
> ...



10km entfernt von Aleghe. Haben zum Glück bei Freunden eine Mitfahrgelegenheit im Betreuungsbus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ctwitt (28. Juni 2011)

M5PWR schrieb:


> Ach was !
> waren denn 3 Smilies zu wenig ??
> 
> BTW: mein ehemaliger Teampartner hatte ein Gesamtgewicht von gut 60kg.
> ...



war wohl einer aus Bolivien


----------



## Brook (28. Juni 2011)

War soeben in einer Apotheke ... und dort hat man mir bei aktuten Krämpfen - natürlich wieder ein Magnesiumbrausepulver empfohlen???

Was den jetzt ... normales Speisesalz nehmen, eine Prise in die Trinkflasche und dem Natriumhaushalt geht es wieder besser?

Außerdem sind mir noch folgende Fragen eingefallen? 

- kleiner Gaskocher für einen Kaffee direkt am Massenlager?
- sind die Damentoiletten / -duschen leerer als bei den Herren?
- wo kann ich mir noch weitere Fotos von Frühstück, den Duschen, den WC´s ansehen?
- was für Reifen fahren die schnellen (wenig Trailpassagen - meistens Schotter / Asphalt!)


----------



## karsten71 (28. Juni 2011)

Brook schrieb:


> - was für Reifen fahren die schnellen (wenig Trailpassagen - meistens Schotter / Asphalt!)



Einen richtig heißen... 

Im Ernst - RR, RoRo oder etwas in der Kategorie ist auch bei denen eine verbreitete Kombi


----------



## ctwitt (28. Juni 2011)

M5PWR schrieb:


> Ja
> 23 km weg vom Start-Ziel.(Arabba) Habe ich aber selber gesucht, alles was man noch 1 Woche vorher vom Touriverband angeboten bekommt ist, wie immer pure Abzocke ( steht mit Andalo auf einer Stufe) -
> die Distanz ist aber kein Thema - meine Frau fährt den Supportwagen.
> 
> ...



Oh da bin ich neidisch. Da möchte ich auch mal fahren!


----------



## juk (28. Juni 2011)

Gibt es im Allgemeinen eigentlich Shuttle Busse für die Hotel-Weicheier? Oder muss man ein Taxi nehmen?


----------



## ctwitt (28. Juni 2011)

Brook schrieb:


> War soeben in einer Apotheke ... und dort hat man mir bei aktuten Krämpfen - natürlich wieder ein Magnesiumbrausepulver empfohlen???
> 
> Was den jetzt ... normales Speisesalz nehmen, eine Prise in die Trinkflasche und dem Natriumhaushalt geht es wieder besser?
> 
> ...



Ich war schon zwei mal im Massenlager und empfehle Dir so wenig wie möglich mitzunehmen. Durch die Isomatte und den Schlafsack bleibt nicht viel Platz. Du bekommst alles was Du existenziell benötigst dort. 

Damen und Herren Trennung ist eigentlich immer aufgehoben. Man geht da hin wo Platz ist. Wenn das Massenlager in Sportstätten ist, dann gibt es ausreichend Duschen aber wenig Toiletten. In einem Schulgebäude gibt es viele Toiletten aber wenig Duschen. Morgens kann es da schon mal einen langen Stau geben. Eventuell gibt es auch mal nur Dixis.

In manchen Orten liegen Massenlager, Pastaparty, Bikewash und Fahrradgarage weit auseinander. Da bleibt dann eigentlich kaum Zeit um irgend etwas anderes als das nötigste zu tun. Strom gibt es auch eher selten zumindest wenig Steckdosen. Ich habe immer einen Dreifachstecker dabei gehabt um abzapfen zukönnen. Handy und eventuell Tacho laden. Fotos von den Massenlagern willst Du nicht wirklich sehen . Wenn doch kann ich Dir welche auf Deine E-Mail senden. Und vom WC schon gar nicht!!!!!

Man kommt ins Ziel, schnell kurz an die Verpflegung, 20 Minuten ausfahren, Bikewash, eventuell Radreparatur. Dann stellt man das Rad unter. Ab da nur noch zu Fuss. Zum Massenlager. Lager aufbauen. Duschen mit anstehen. Kleidung waschen aufhängen. Dann zum Essen gehen. Eventuell ist vorher etwas Zeit für Massage und ausruhen. Nach dem Essen zurück in Das Lager und schlafen. Aufstehen, Toilette anstehen, Lager zusammen räumen. Eventuell nasse Klamotten anziehen. Zum Raddepot gehen. Rad holen. Zum Start gehen, Warten das der Block geöffnet wird. Im Block das Rad abstellen. Noch 45 Minuten ausruhen. Eventuell im Regen. Start, Rennen, usw.

Die schnellen Fahren die Reifen die ihnen ihr Team auf das Rad zieht. Zumindest die Marke. Und die fahren eher auf Pannensicherheit als auf Leichtigkeit. Die schnellen, sind auch die ein zigsten vom gesamten Feld, die nur so schnell fahren wie sie müssen! Alle anderen fahren so schnell sie können


----------



## ctwitt (28. Juni 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Gibt es im Allgemeinen eigentlich Shuttle Busse für die Hotel-Weicheier? Oder muss man ein Taxi nehmen?



Laufen, Rad, Bus, Taxi gibt es nicht überall. Eventuell hat das Hotel einen eigenen Transport.

Nur die Taschen werden gebracht und geholt!


----------



## ctwitt (28. Juni 2011)

Brook schrieb:


> War soeben in einer Apotheke ... und dort hat man mir bei aktuten Krämpfen - natürlich wieder ein Magnesiumbrausepulver empfohlen???
> 
> Was den jetzt ... normales Speisesalz nehmen, eine Prise in die Trinkflasche und dem Natriumhaushalt geht es wieder besser?
> 
> ...



Magnesium = Durchfall
Salz in kleinen Mengen OK. Da nimmt man aber schnell zu viel.

Krämpfe gibt es wie gesagt nur in den ersten zwei drei Tagen. Und die oben angegebenen Mittel helfen da eher nicht. Genügend Trinken so 0,5 Liter Stunde wenn möglich und immer mit hoher TF auch in den Abfahrten möglichst hohe TF halten. Dann wird das schon!


----------



## ]:-> (28. Juni 2011)

@ brook:
Ich versteh zu 100% die Vorfreude, aber so ein bisschen Abentuer ist schon dabei und gerade im Camp macht es echt wenig Sinn alles zu planen. Es kommt ganz sicher eh anders.
Gaskocher...also ich liebe meine Kaffee über alles, aber das wäre ne Nummer zu hart, finde ich. Und ab Italien erledigt sich das Problem von einem richtig guten Espresso in der Früh dann eh 

Duschen, Frühstück, das ist doch eh überall total anders, schließlich organisieren das die Etappenorte.
Die Duschen schauen aus wie in jedem Vereinsheim, Schwimmbad oder sonst wo...oder sind auch mal nur ein besseres Dixi-Klo, aber wer weiß das heute schon.
Ob die Damentoiletten leerer sind...also ich hab ned nachgeguckt, war schon lustig genug, dass die ein oder andere Dame lieber mit den 300 Herren duschen war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (28. Juni 2011)

Ui ui ui


----------



## Catsoft (28. Juni 2011)

Brook schrieb:


> War soeben in einer Apotheke ... und dort hat man mir bei aktuten Krämpfen - natürlich wieder ein Magnesiumbrausepulver empfohlen???
> 
> Was den jetzt ... normales Speisesalz nehmen, eine Prise in die Trinkflasche und dem Natriumhaushalt geht es wieder besser?



Google mal nach Schwedensalz. Hilft! Transport in so einer Verpackung von diesen Drops mit nur 2 kcal pro Teil


----------



## Brook (28. Juni 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Google mal nach Schwedensalz. Hilft! Transport in so einer Verpackung von diesen Drops mit nur 2 kcal pro Teil



Danke für den Tipp:

http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showpost.php?p=2243323&postcount=32


----------



## allert (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

habe gerade mit Uli Stanciu gemailt. Die Verpflegungsstationen werden erst kurz vorm Rennen festgelegt. Man bekommt diese dann in der Akkreditierung in Mittenwald oder im Briefing mitgeteilt. Da müssen wir wohl etwas spekulieren. Aber in manchen Etappen kann man sich schon jetzt denken, wo die Stellen sein werden. Ich spekuliere mal als Beispiel für die 2. Etappe. Erste Verpflegung in Innerst, die Zweite dann in Schöneben. Auch auf der ersten Etappe liegt es nahe, dass die Stationen in der Karwendelau und bei der Gernalm/Pertisau sein müssten. Dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen.

Noch 16 Tage!

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## ]:-> (29. Juni 2011)

Ui, danke fÃ¼r die Info!

*Wenn noch jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Unterkunft bei Alleghe sucht:* http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8468159#post8468159
Wir haben im 4-Bett Zimmer noch 2 Betten frei.
Bei Rocca Pietore, also ca. 10km von Alleghe, bei 4er Belegung 36â¬p.P.


----------



## mauntzy (29. Juni 2011)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Magnesium = Durchfall
> Salz in kleinen Mengen OK. Da nimmt man aber schnell zu viel.
> 
> Naja Durchfall kriegst Du eher von Fruchtriegeln etc. Das Problem mit Magnesium ist, dass es der Körper bzw. Muskel ab einer gewissen Belastung nicht mehr aufnehmen kann. Somit ist Magnesium in der Trinkflasche oft wirkungslos. Schwedensalz erscheint mir als interessante Lösung des Problems.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (29. Juni 2011)

Hab heute nochmal mit einem sehr ambitionierten Langdistanz-Tri gesprochen, er hat erzählt, dass es da sogar so Spender gibt, die man ins Lenkerende baut und wo man dann die Salztabletten entnehmen kann.
Sie nehmen das wärend dem Radfahren, um beim Laufen keine Probleme mit Krämpfen zu bekommen. 

Obs nun Sinnvoll ist ist während der Belastung sagt das natürlich nicht, allerdings scheint es nicht zu schaden. Auch wenn man die Tri Foren durchstöbert scheinen Salztabletten da was normales zu sein - ok die sind noch n Stück länger unterwegs.

Gibt es denn nicht irgendwelche Richtwerte für Natriumbedarf?


----------



## gewichtheber (29. Juni 2011)

]:->;8468988 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es denn nicht irgendwelche Richtwerte für Natriumbedarf?



Ich habe letztens einen Vortrag eines Extremläufers gehört, Dr. Finkernagel, er lief z.B. mehrfach den Badwater Ultramarathon. Seiner Meinung nach ist es vor Langzeitbelastungen mit hohem Wasserverlust sinnvoll, ein paar Tage vorher schon salziger zu essen. Während des Rennens rät er, solle man auf seinen Körper hören. Steht einem der Sinn nach Salzigem, sollte man es dem Körper zuführen. Er hat eine kleine Dose mit Salz griffbereit.
Ich selbst kenne diese Erfahrung von Radmarathons, gegen Ende stürze ich mich bei den Verpflegungen mit Vorliebe auf gesalzene Fettbrote und dergleichen...


----------



## powderJO (29. Juni 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ansonsten trifft die Beschreibung schon ganz gut zu, Und da ist es egal wo du im Feld fährts. Auch hinten wird um die Sekunden gefightet. Da wird mit allen Tricks gearbeitet...



die beschreibung ist schön zu lesen aber ein wenig übertrieben ist es auch. es ist sicher kein spaziergang, aber wenn man richtig dosiert und halbwegs fit ist, ist es eigentlich nur halb so wild  jedenfalls für den stärkeren partner des teams


----------



## juk (29. Juni 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> die beschreibung ist schön zu lesen aber ein wenig übertrieben ist es auch. es ist sicher kein spaziergang, aber wenn man richtig dosiert und halbwegs fit ist, ist es eigentlich nur halb so wild...



Danke! Endlich mal wieder ein paar aufbauende Worte.  Ich war schon drauf und dran meinen Startplatz fürn Appel und 'n Ei zu verscherbeln, und meinem Teampartner milde lächelnd einen neuen Beifahrer zu präsentieren.


----------



## ctwitt (29. Juni 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> die beschreibung ist schön zu lesen aber ein wenig übertrieben ist es auch. es ist sicher kein spaziergang, aber wenn man richtig dosiert und halbwegs fit ist, ist es eigentlich nur halb so wild  jedenfalls für den stärkeren partner des teams



Du triffst den Nagel auf den Kopf

einer muss leiden. Kann jeden nur das Buch "Finischer" von Lars empfehlen.


----------



## gewichtheber (29. Juni 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Danke! Endlich mal wieder ein paar aufbauende Worte.  Ich war schon drauf und dran meinen Startplatz fürn Appel und 'n Ei zu verscherbeln, und meinem Teampartner milde lächelnd einen neuen Beifahrer zu präsentieren.



Hätte ich dir im Vorfeld verraten sollen, dass ich einen grünen Gürtel in Judo und drei Jahre geboxt habe??


----------



## ctwitt (29. Juni 2011)

Wir können ja nach, bzw. bei der Transalp noch mal drüber sprechen wer meint ich hätte übertrieben.


----------



## moby2011 (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo!
Ich suche noch einen Campingplatz Platz für die Zeit vom 23.07 bis zum 06.08. in Torbole oder Riva. Hat jemand einen Platz abzugeben? Außerdem habe ich einen Massagestand während der Trans Alp, Bin mit dem Wohnmobil unterwegs. Wenn jemand Interesse hat, kann er mir schon vorab eine mail schicken: [email protected]


----------



## Brook (1. Juli 2011)

Viel besser Jungs und Mädels ... ich habe jetzt den Teamstartplatz, das Bike bestellt und suche noch, man glaubt es kaum, DEN PARTNER 

Cool wäre es, käme DER / DIE aus einer der Ecken wo ich mich auch etwas "heimisch" fühle - Koblenz, Hannover, Harz?? Ich persönlich will vorwiegend nur das "Finisher - Trikot" mit nach Hause nehmen und an dem Rennen wachsen ... wenn wir eben dies irgendwo im Mittelfeld auf die Reihe kriegen würden - perfekt!


----------



## besos (2. Juli 2011)

]:->;8464819 schrieb:
			
		

> was man aber erst im November 2011 feststellt
> 
> Sacht mal, mit den Höhenprofilen auch mit den eingezeichneten Verpflegungen tut sich echt garnix, oder ?
> Naja, werde ich das doch mal mit Screenshot und Paint machen ...
> ...



http://biketransalp.bike-festival.d...pload/pdf_biketransalp/Bike_Transalp_2011.pdf

Verpflegungsstellen sind nicht eingezeichnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## besos (2. Juli 2011)

Alleghe: Hotel alla Posta (5km entfernt) Nebengebäude!

Laut PlanB soll es einen Shuttleservice geben, der einen zu/von den Hotels bringt/holt. Zumindest wird von denen geprüft, ob alle Hotels abgedeckt werden können. In der Teilnehmerverwaltung können die Hotels eingetragen werden, damit dies schon im Vorfeld von denen geprüft werden kann.
Bin mal gespannt, wie das alles funktioniert.

Grüße, Besos


----------



## allert (2. Juli 2011)

besos schrieb:


> http://biketransalp.bike-festival.d...pload/pdf_biketransalp/Bike_Transalp_2011.pdf
> 
> Verpflegungsstellen sind nicht eingezeichnet.



Hallo Kollegen,

die Etappen darin sind teilweise total veraltet. Zumindest die Etappen 2 und 7 sind komplett anders. Nutzt lieber den Link der TAC Homepage unter dem Punkt "Strecke".

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## Maxilainen (6. Juli 2011)

Kann man eigentlich morgens vor dem Rennen seine Flaschen/Trinksysteme irgendwo mit Isogetränken füllen oder muss man dafür selber sorgen?
Bekommt man bei der abendlichen Pastaparty gegebenenfalls Nachschlag oder eine "Kinderportion" ohne Nachschlagsmöglichkeit zugewiesen, wie es ja häufig am Vorabend von Eintagesmarathons üblich ist?

Der Countdown läuft... *noch 10 Tage*...


----------



## ctwitt (6. Juli 2011)

Maxilainen schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich morgens vor dem Rennen seine Flaschen/Trinksysteme irgendwo mit Isogetränken füllen oder muss man dafür selber sorgen?
> Bekommt man bei der abendlichen Pastaparty gegebenenfalls Nachschlag oder eine "Kinderportion" ohne Nachschlagsmöglichkeit zugewiesen, wie es ja häufig am Vorabend von Eintagesmarathons üblich ist?
> 
> 
> ...



Morgens im camp gab es möglicjkeiten flaschen zu füllen.
Essen gibt es immer genug. Aber ob dir jedem abend nudeln schmecken?


----------



## ]:-> (6. Juli 2011)

Wenn du auf gute Energiegetränke in vernünftiger Dosierung stehst, dann nimm lieber dein eigenes Pulver mit.
Ich hab meistens garnicht feststellen können, wo Wasser und wo Energy drin sein soll.


----------



## Brook (7. Juli 2011)

Alleine starten geht auf keinen Fall ... selbst wenn man auf das "Finisher - Trikot" verzichtet? Also wenn es mir nur und ausschließlich um´s "mitfahren" geht!?

Ein Partner kann ja durchaus für eine Etappe "aussetzen" ... dann müsste es ja auch funktionieren - GANZ auszusetzen, oder?


----------



## ctwitt (7. Juli 2011)

Brook schrieb:


> Alleine starten geht auf keinen Fall ... selbst wenn man auf das "Finisher - Trikot" verzichtet? Also wenn es mir nur und ausschließlich um´s "mitfahren" geht!?
> 
> Ein Partner kann ja durchaus für eine Etappe "aussetzen" ... dann müsste es ja auch funktionieren - GANZ auszusetzen, oder?



Du brauchst jemand der in Mittenwald mit Dir am Start steht. Sollte der sich dann in der ersten Etappe verletzen, darfst Du als Singel weiter fahren. Das kannst Du auch an den Nennungslisten der letzten Jahre sehen.

Auf der zweiten Etappe 2010 gab es schon 9 Einzelfahrer
http://services.datasport.com/2010/mtb/Transalp/stage2/RANG012.HTM
Auf der letzten Etappe waren es dann 56 Einzelfahrer
also 56 Fahrer die im Laufe der TAC verletzt oder wegen Krankheit oder anderer Gründe aufgehört haben.

2010 haben 538 Teams die erste Etappe gefinisht. Und in Riva sind 463 Teams angekommen. Zzgl. der 56 halben Teams. Also 19 Teams komplett raus und 56 halb.

Bulls hat letztes Jahr etwas über 26 Stunden gebraucht. Also 3,25 Std. je Tag im Schnitt. 
Die letzten im Feld haben über 63 Stunden gebraucht. Also 7,88 Std. je Tag. Wobei die sicher noch länger unterwegs waren, aber manche Etappen dann für alle Späteintreffer die Zeit von 11 Stunden festgelegt wurde. Auf der Etappe von Livigno nach Ponte di Legno waren es 48 Teams die 11:00:00 Stunden angerechnet bekommen haben.

Nur mal so aus der letztjährigen Statistik 

2007 gab es aber auch schon Teams die fast 80 Stunden gebraucht haben. Auch hier wurden die Startschlusszeiten eingetragen und nicht die tatsächliche Zeit.
10:00.00,0   138. ¦ 
10:00.00,0   113. ¦ 
10:35.51,2   131. ¦ 
10:00.00,0   127. ¦  
07:16.16,6   124. ¦ 
10:00.00,0   122. ¦
10:00.00,0   120. ¦  
09:22.29,8   122. ¦

wenigstens einmal einen Tag mit "nur" 7,25 Std. im Sattel. Und es gab fast jeden Tag Teams die länger gebraucht haben.

Aber keine Sorge, wie bereits oben gesagt, kommen etwa 400 Teams mit der Strecke und den Anforderungen sehr gut zurecht.

Wir sehen uns am 16.Juli


----------



## Catsoft (7. Juli 2011)

Wobei man auch bei "Verspätung" von 1 Min. die 1 Std. Zeitstrafe bekommt. Also Fahrzeit 10:01 => 11 Std. in der Liste. Wobei es Teams gibt die wirklich sehr lange brauchen. Ich erinnere mich da gerne an die Koreaner


----------



## M5PWR (7. Juli 2011)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Auf der Etappe von Livigno nach Ponte di Legno waren es 48 Teams die 11:00:00 Stunden angerechnet bekommen haben.



Letztes Jahr sind dort an meinem Hotelbalkon um 21:30 Uhr als ich mich hinlegen wollte noch Teams vorbeigefahren 
Die durften aber auch am nächsten Tag nicht mehr starten auf
Weisung Stanciu.
Außerdem ist dann auch die Regeneration bis zum nächsten Tag = NULL

Aber keine Bange, 
wer einen ausreichenden Trainingsstand hat, kommt aber locker durch.

Nur mit dem Niveau sollte man sich klar sein, dass dieses nicht mit den gängigen Marathons korrespondiert. Wer z.B. in Willingen im 1. Drittel liegt,
sieht sich bei der TAC höchstens im Mittelfeld wieder. - liegt aber auch daran, dass Profis zugelassen sind, im Gegensatz zur TourTransalp.

Grüsse,
Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ctwitt (7. Juli 2011)

Es ist eben die Inoffizielle Weltmeisterschaft der Mountainbiker Hobbyfahrer.


----------



## ]:-> (7. Juli 2011)

Hehe, die 11+ Teams in Ponte di Legno waren echt krass.
Die Orga hat alles getan, dass jeder selber fertig fahren kann, allerdings ist es dunkel geworden, sodass sie dann ein paar Teams mit den Motorrädern reineskortieren mussten. Das war wohl weniger lustig.

Ich erinnere mich noch an Team Costa Rica, da ist man nochmal raus nach dem Abendessen, dann haben die Jungs nen extra Applaus am Zielbogen bekommen - das ist echt ein krasser Durchhaltewille.
Aber das sind schon echte Ausnahmefälle, wer weiß was die Transalp ist, der hat auch halbwegs trainiert und der kommt auch durch.

Mit dem Niveau, hat mein Vorredner 100% recht. Wobei, wer auf den Langstrecken der größeren Marathons unterwegs ist, der kommt imho auch bei der TAC in ähnliche Regionen der Ergebnisse (in %). Für alles was Mittel -oder gar Kurzstrecken sind, muss man aber schon realistisch sein bei den Erwartungen. In der Regel geht da halt keiner untrainiert an den Start und zudem ist es wohl eines der prestigeträchtigsten und wichtigsten Rennen für die Pros...

Aber was rede ich groß von Ergebnissen, das allererste Ziel ist und bleibt der Sprung in den Lago und danach das begehrte Trikot entgegennehmen zu dürfen 

Grüße


----------



## gewichtheber (7. Juli 2011)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Es ist eben die Inoffizielle Weltmeisterschaft der Mountainbiker Hobbyfahrer.




Na so ein Glück, am Ende stünde noch die WADA vor der Haustür und man müsste sich beim Pippimachen zugucken lassen...


----------



## ctwitt (7. Juli 2011)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Na so ein Glück, am Ende stünde noch die WADA vor der Haustür und man müsste sich beim Pippimachen zugucken lassen...



Ja, das ist ein UCI Rennen seit letztem Jahr, also kann es auch Doping Proben geben. Bei den Elitefahrern sowieso. War 2009 auch so.

Im übrigen, wenn man in Rennen wie Frammersbach oder Willingen oder in Riva auf der Langstrecke in der AK Top 10 Fährt dann fährt man bei der TAC so Top 15 manchmal auch etwas besser in der AK.


----------



## M5PWR (7. Juli 2011)

]:->;8496227 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was rede ich groß von Ergebnissen, das allererste Ziel ist und bleibt der Sprung in den Lago und danach das begehrte Trikot entgegennehmen zu dürfen



Total falsch :

ich fahre nur nach Riva ins Ziel, damit ich abends genüsslich mein halbes Hähnchen lutschen kann und mich an meinem Pappbecher roten Tafelwein 
ergötzen kann


----------



## karsten71 (7. Juli 2011)

M5PWR schrieb:


> Total falsch :
> 
> ich fahre nur nach Riva ins Ziel, damit ich abends genüsslich mein halbes Hähnchen lutschen kann und mich an meinem Pappbecher roten Tafelwein
> ergötzen kann



Stimmt! Das war letztes Jahr natürlich besonders lecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M5PWR (7. Juli 2011)

karsten71 schrieb:


> Stimmt! Das war letztes Jahr natürlich besonders lecker



Behaupte glatt, dass war die letzten 13 Jahre immer lecker 
Obwohl es erst meine 4. TAC ist 

Maik


----------



## ]:-> (7. Juli 2011)

Ach du liebe Zeit, das Federvieh...hab ich ja ganz vergessen


----------



## powderJO (7. Juli 2011)

> Ich erinnere mich da gerne an die Koreaner



die israelis 2008 oder 2009 waren auch nicht schlecht. im prinzip hat es eigentlich jedes jahr ziemlich viele teams, die den tag voll auskosten könnte man meinen.  aber wenn man selbst mal dahinten rumfährt so wie wir 2009 auf der letzten etappe (mussten 2 drittel laufen wegen pedalbruch bei meinem partner) sieht man, dass die viel fertiger sind, als die teams vorne. echt krass, wenn man sich überlegt, dass sich da jeden tag gut 3 - 4 stunden länger voll verausgabt wird ...


----------



## ctwitt (7. Juli 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> die israelis 2008 oder 2009 waren auch nicht schlecht. im prinzip hat es eigentlich jedes jahr ziemlich viele teams, die den tag voll auskosten könnte man meinen.  aber wenn man selbst mal dahinten rumfährt so wie wir 2009 auf der letzten etappe (mussten 2 drittel laufen wegen pedalbruch bei meinem partner) sieht man, dass die viel fertiger sind, als die teams vorne. echt krass, wenn man sich überlegt, dass sich da jeden tag gut 3 - 4 stunden länger voll verausgabt wird ...



laufen ist anstrengender als fahren!

Im ernst, da würde ich lieber eine private Alpentour machen, als mich so zu quälen. Schön in Ruhe über die Berge mit Fotos und Pause wann man möchte. Hüttenromantik und Weiber. Weizenbier und Speck und Käse und Hachsen. Alle Singeltrails erlaubt. Kein ewiges Anstehen für ein paar Nudeln oder um mal richtig zu Schei$$en


----------



## Catsoft (7. Juli 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> die israelis 2008 oder 2009 waren auch nicht schlecht. im prinzip hat es eigentlich jedes jahr ziemlich viele teams, die den tag voll auskosten könnte man meinen.  aber wenn man selbst mal dahinten rumfährt so wie wir 2009 auf der letzten etappe (mussten 2 drittel laufen wegen pedalbruch bei meinem partner) sieht man, dass die viel fertiger sind, als die teams vorne. echt krass, wenn man sich überlegt, dass sich da jeden tag gut 3 - 4 stunden länger voll verausgabt wird ...



Da warst du lange noch nicht am Ende des Feldes....


----------



## M5PWR (7. Juli 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Da warst du lange noch nicht am Ende des Feldes....



Ja das hatten wir 2008 auch in Livigno.
Bei meinem Teampartner hat sich der Schalthebel 100m nach dem Start verabschiedet - er meinte das wäre Sabotage im Hotel gewesen 
- sicher wir lagen bereits auf 147 Herren 

Nachdem da in 5 Minuten einer neuer Shifter für 120,-  Euro angeflanscht wurde, konnten wir auch hinterher und das war am Ende des
Feldes - und ich will lieber nicht die ganzen Szenen wiederholen, die sich da
abgespielt haben - nur so viel : einige Mixed Teams mußte sich nach der
ersten Steigung gegenseitig aufs Rad helfen............


----------



## powderJO (7. Juli 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Da warst du lange noch nicht am Ende des Feldes....




all zu viele waren nicht mehr hinter uns nachdem wir das rennen nach vergeblichen reparaturbemühungen wieder aufgenommen hatten. das krasse war, dass wir beim laufen fahrende teams überholt haben - und auf dem flachen schlusstück nach mit rollen und schieben und einbeinig treten auch noch viele plätze wieder gut machen konnten. 



			
				ctwitt schrieb:
			
		

> Im ernst, da würde ich lieber eine private Alpentour machen, als mich so zu quälen. Schön in Ruhe über die Berge mit Fotos und Pause wann man möchte. Hüttenromantik und Weiber. Weizenbier und Speck und Käse und Hachsen. Alle Singeltrails erlaubt. Kein ewiges Anstehen für ein paar Nudeln oder um mal richtig zu Schei$$en



so sieht's aus. 4, 5 oder 6 stunden 8 tage am stück anschlag zu fahren, ist ja schon anstrengend genug. das jeden tag aber 9 stunden oder länger zu machen, muss die hölle sein.  und das schlimmste: die paar trails, die es täglich gibt werden garantiert geschoben...


----------



## ctwitt (8. Juli 2011)

577,21 km
21.389 h/mtr
nach aktueller Angabe


----------



## ]:-> (8. Juli 2011)

ctwitt schrieb:


> 577,21 km
> 21.389 h/mtr
> nach aktueller Angabe



Also mein Taschenrechner spuckt nach wie vor 670km aus.


----------



## ctwitt (8. Juli 2011)

ctwitt schrieb:


> 577,21 km
> 21.389 h/mtr
> nach aktueller Angabe



sorry mein Fehler

674,6 km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (8. Juli 2011)

Na, kommt... Wer bietet mehr? 
Bei den Höhenmetern hatte ich auch schon eine Zahl von über 22 000 im Hinterkopf. Aber so genau will ich das auch gar nicht wissen. Zumindest nicht vorher!


----------



## ctwitt (8. Juli 2011)

wenn man sich mal verfährt können es auch schnell mehr werden


----------



## ctwitt (11. Juli 2011)

Count down läuft, so langsam sollte man mal trainieren


----------



## Suprarenin (11. Juli 2011)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Count down läuft, so langsam sollte man mal trainieren




Und ich dachte ja jeden Tag 5min mit dem Bike zu Lidl um Süßigkeiten, Fastfood und Bier zu kaufen wäre mehr als genug Training 

@ ]:->  Wird es von dir wieder tägliche Berichte geben? Fand deine Feedbacks vom Vorjahr richtig Klasse


----------



## ctwitt (11. Juli 2011)

Suprarenin schrieb:


> Und ich dachte ja jeden Tag 5min mit dem Bike zu Lidl um Süßigkeiten, Fastfood und Bier zu kaufen wäre mehr als genug Training



alle drei Tage spätestens einmal Pause machen


----------



## ]:-> (11. Juli 2011)

Suprarenin schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> @ ]:->  Wird es von dir wieder tägliche Berichte geben? Fand deine Feedbacks vom Vorjahr richtig Klasse



Au, schön dass es Dir gefallen hat. Starte(n) dieses Jahr allerdings für/mit einem anderen Team, deswegen weiß ich nicht so genau wo ich es hier einstellen könnte. Wollte vor allem Facebook nutzen, da dort auch alle aus meinem neuen Team vertreten sind.
Berichten möchte ich auf jeden Fall, da es diemal mit Hotelzimmer auch einfacher sein sollte


----------



## powderJO (11. Juli 2011)

]:->;8508601 schrieb:
			
		

> Berichten möchte ich auf jeden Fall, da es diemal mit Hotelzimmer auch einfacher sein sollte



einfach hier rein. würde mich auch freuen, deine berichte zu lesen  wenigstens ein wenig trost, wenn ich schon im büro und nicht auf dem bikesattel sitzen werde...


----------



## juk (12. Juli 2011)

Hat schon jemand Antwort aus St. Vigil bezüglich der Hotelbuchung bekommen? Hab seinerzeit eine "verbindliche Buchung" unterschrieben.

Ich seh uns nächste Woche eh schon mit den italienischen Hoteliers streiten... "Nixä gebuchtä... nix verstehä...."


----------



## ]:-> (12. Juli 2011)

Bitte tut was gegen den Wetterbericht !!!
Schon wieder arschkalt und nass...daweil ist es gerade so toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxilainen (12. Juli 2011)

Hier kann man ja die Stadtpläne der Etappenorte aufrufen, nicht aber den von Weerberg, dem ersten Etappenziel. Ich habe den Übersichtsplan aber bereits gesehen, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher, ob ich die Datei per e-mail erhalten oder woanders runtergeladen habe. Auf jeden Fall finde ich sie nicht mehr. Kann mir jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## besos (12. Juli 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Antwort aus St. Vigil bezüglich der Hotelbuchung bekommen? Hab seinerzeit eine "verbindliche Buchung" unterschrieben.
> 
> Ich seh uns nächste Woche eh schon mit den italienischen Hoteliers streiten... "Nixä gebuchtä... nix verstehä...."



Leider kein Lebenszeichen von denen. Die wollten sich innerhalb der letzten Woche melden. Da wäre jetzt ein guter Zeitpunkt.


----------



## powderJO (13. Juli 2011)

aus der erfahrung mit anderen italienischen etappenorten kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, die hotels jetzt noch mal anzurufen und sich die buchungen bestätigen zu lassen. 

bei allem anderem riskiert ihr eine spontane unterkunftssuche vor ort - was nicht wirklich spaßig ist nach einer etappe.


----------



## Brook (13. Juli 2011)

Was sagt Ihr ... GoPro mitnehmen oder krieg ich eh nur eine Akkuladung leer und finde dann keine Steckdose mehr im Massenlager?! Eigentlich bräuchte ich dann auch gleich den Lappi um die bewegten Bilder von der Karte zu ziehen.

Dagegen stehen ja immer die sowieso im Kopf gespeicherten Situationen für immer und ewig ... oft nervt mich das gefilme (von mir selbst und von anderen)!


----------



## powderJO (13. Juli 2011)

rennen und unnötiger balast passen nicht zusammen imho.


----------



## ctwitt (13. Juli 2011)

Brook schrieb:


> Was sagt Ihr ... GoPro mitnehmen oder krieg ich eh nur eine Akkuladung leer und finde dann keine Steckdose mehr im Massenlager?! Eigentlich bräuchte ich dann auch gleich den Lappi um die bewegten Bilder von der Karte zu ziehen.
> 
> Dagegen stehen ja immer die sowieso im Kopf gespeicherten Situationen für immer und ewig ... oft nervt mich das gefilme (von mir selbst und von anderen)!



mal gibt es Steckdosen mal nicht. Zumindest mußt Du die Steckdosen mit etwa 300 anderen teilen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ctwitt (13. Juli 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> rennen und unnötiger balast passen nicht zusammen imho.



Nicht jeder fährt das als Rennen, warum auch immer!


----------



## Brook (13. Juli 2011)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Nicht jeder fährt das als Rennen, warum auch immer!



Ich glaube wir sehen es eher als ein "Rennen gegen den inneren Schweinehund"!


----------



## Tracer (14. Juli 2011)

nun steht die tac vor der tür. 
wünsche euch viel erfolg und sieht das alles nicht so verbissen, der spass factor ist das wichtigste.
ein gute alter freund meinte vor meine erste tac, fahr die erste tage nicht so schnell, du verlierst nur ein paar minuten, aber ab dem 4tem tag gewinnst du stunden, und nach 6teilnahme hat sich das rezept von catsoft bewährtet.
und um in stimmung zu kommen, hier ein paar bilder der vergangenen tac!
wir sehen uns in mittenwald!
































und dies ist ein bild kurz vor der letzte abfahrt nach riva (ganz recht zu sehen)





willy


----------



## gewichtheber (14. Juli 2011)

omg! Die Riegel auf dem Oberrohr sind echt widerlich :kotz:


----------



## powderJO (14. Juli 2011)

och, mit staubpanade schmecken sie bestimmt ganz ordentlich ...


----------



## ctwitt (14. Juli 2011)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> omg! Die Riegel auf dem Oberrohr sind echt widerlich :kotz:



Hat mal einer beim wegziehen den ganzen Lack vom Radl mit abgezogen.


----------



## juk (14. Juli 2011)

Maxilainen schrieb:


> Hier kann man ja die Stadtpläne der Etappenorte aufrufen, nicht aber den von Weerberg, dem ersten Etappenziel. Ich habe den Übersichtsplan aber bereits gesehen, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher, ob ich die Datei per e-mail erhalten oder woanders runtergeladen habe. Auf jeden Fall finde ich sie nicht mehr. Kann mir jemand weiter helfen?



Siehe Anhang. keine Ahnung warum das nicht mehr online ist.


----------



## Maxilainen (14. Juli 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Siehe Anhang. keine Ahnung warum das nicht mehr online ist.



Ich habe es inzwischen gefunden, es ist doch noch online, aber unter News vom 15.6.11 und nicht bei den anderen Plänen unter meinem ersten Link.


----------



## Luke.HdR (14. Juli 2011)

Wahnsinn, wie viele Nationen an der TAC teilnehmen!
Erstteilnahme - here I come!


----------



## ]:-> (14. Juli 2011)

Ich wünsch allen Teilnehmern eine schöne, verletzungsfreie Transalp und vor allem VIEL SPASS !!! Kommts gut durch und beim Kampf um die Sekunden  bitte ned vergessen, dass das Ding 8 Etappen hat 

Ciao bis morgen!

(p.s.: stecke nicht im IBC-Dimb Trikot)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ctwitt (14. Juli 2011)

Luke.HdR schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, wie viele Nationen an der TAC teilnehmen!
> Erstteilnahme - here I come!



darum ist englisch gefragt


----------



## juk (15. Juli 2011)

]:->;8521917 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsch allen Teilnehmern eine schöne, verletzungsfreie Transalp und vor allem VIEL SPASS !!! Kommts gut durch und beim Kampf um die Sekunden  bitte ned vergessen, dass das Ding 8 Etappen hat
> 
> Ciao bis morgen!
> 
> (p.s.: stecke nicht im IBC-Dimb Trikot)



Dem schliesse ich mich von vorne bis hinten an!
Have fun!


----------



## Maxilainen (15. Juli 2011)

Auch von mir allen Mitfahrern ein gutes Gelingen und eine schöne gemeinsame Woche!
Bis morgen...
Max


----------



## oli_muenchen (15. Juli 2011)

Genau. Bis morgen


----------



## M5PWR (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
mein TAC-Blog hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=435124&page=46

in meinem Heimatforum 

Grüsse,
Maik


----------



## ]:-> (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
mal ein erstes Lebenszeichen. Wir sind heute gesund, aber komplett durchweicht und verschlammt in Brixen angekommen. Start in Mayrhofen bei 7° und Dauerregen. Am Pfitschjoch (2200m) sind wir durch Neuschnee gelaufen, hatten da so 1° über Null.
Internet hat die letzten Tage leider nicht funktioniert aus Zeit und W-Lan Mangel.
Muss jetzt schnell zum Rocky-Truck, mein Bike abholen. Melde mich heute Abend nach der Pastaparty nochmal.


----------



## ]:-> (18. Juli 2011)

Sagt alles zu der Etappe:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.225392287500047.52640.164292700276673

damn, is das spät...gut n8


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Juli 2011)

die bilder mit dem schnee und den kühen sind ja mal heftig.

tollstes bikewetter.


----------



## ]:-> (19. Juli 2011)

Ja, wenn in Brixen nicht die Sonne rausgeschaut hätte, wäre die Jammerei deutlich größer gewesen. War echt grausam da oben. Früh am Start in Mayrhofen hat's oben noch gegraupelt. Es war so unendlich kalt...

Muss jetzt zum Frühstück,
ciao

Heute steht die Königsetappe auf dem Plan. 3500hm/70km. Zum Frühstück gehts gleich mal auf die Plose, den Brixener Skiberg. Von 580m auf 2100m ohne Unterbrechung. Dort oben werden dann einige "Buckel" mit 2-300hm gefahren - das wird ganz schön reinhauen. Zum Ende dann nochmal ein langer Berg mit Ziel St. Vigil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (19. Juli 2011)

hab an euch gedacht, beim morgendlichen blick auf die panorambilder auf 3sat. echt heftig - erinnert an den start 2009. zum glück war es bei der salzkammergut-trophy am samstag deutlich angenehmer ...


----------



## tofino73 (20. Juli 2011)

Rennstop an der zweiten VP... Mistwetter

Wünsche allen Teilnehmern eine gute Fahrt ins Ziel


----------



## ]:-> (20. Juli 2011)

Krasse kacke war das kalt....die Sauna hat zum Glück den bibbernden Gliedern wieder Leben eingehaucht.
Hatten Schneefall schon vor der Fanes-Hütte, vorher starker Regen.

Wer oben am Rennabbrucht keinen Betreuer mit Auto hatte, musste noch von 1750müber nen 2100m Straßenpass nach Alleghe abfahren - höllen kalt!


----------



## powderJO (21. Juli 2011)

schneller treten, nicht frieren


----------



## dede (25. Juli 2011)

Gratulation an alle (mehr oder weniger heilen) Finisher!


----------



## oli_muenchen (25. Juli 2011)

.. und gute Besserung allen denen, die es nicht heile ins Ziel geschafft haben! 

Wir haben zwei Mal erleben müssen, wie der Notarzt direkt vor uns auf die Strecke vom Hubschrauber abgeseilt werden musste. Die Weiterfahrt war jeweil für etwa eine halbe Stunde unterbrochen. Das Warten war nicht das Problem, sondern direkt davor zu stehen...

Meine Hochachtung gilt den Rettungskräften!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## domingo2 (25. Juli 2011)

Weiß man eigentlich wie viele Fahrer verletzt wurden?

Ich selbst habe während der TAC "nur" ein mal einen gestürzten Fahrer gesehen der ärztlich behandelt werden musste. Müssen aber doch schon einige mehr gewesen sein.  

Es waren aber auch teilweise sehr anspruchsvolle Strecken, auch wenns teilweise erst durchs Wetter anspruchsvoll wurde. 

Allen Gute Besserung und allen die es geschafft haben Glückwunsch.  

Bin selbst auch tierisch froh das ich bei meiner ersten TAC so problemlos durchgekommen bin und die Zeit auch noch gepasst hat.

Schönen Tag noch...

Grüßle


----------



## Brook (25. Juli 2011)

Meine Freundin und ich sind etwas weiter hinten gefahren ... und bei Gott ... wir haben allerhand Dinge gesehen, die selbst mich möglicherweise noch einen Moment begleiten werden.

Fakt ist: "Hut ab vor dem Rescue Team"!!


----------



## oli_muenchen (25. Juli 2011)

genau. besonders der letzte sturz hat uns lange beschäftigt. auf der letzten abfahrt... und das krasse war: während wir zusahen, wie die rettungskräfte alles taten, der frau zu helfen (und sie war SCHWER verletzt), wurde bei den wartenden darüber diskutiert, ob wir nach der erfahrung nicht alle im pulk ins ziel fahren. das war eine gute idee, die dann nicht umgesetzt wurde. besonders die, die die idee ausgesprochen hatten, waren dann die ersten, die in der ebene wieder durchstarteten.


----------



## Stucka (25. Juli 2011)

Deckungsgleiche Erfahrung bei der Trans Germany 2011. Schwere Stürze (z.B. Etappe 2 bei der Abfahrt Adlerhorst - da hats einige Mädels in den Wasserrinnen ausgehebelt), Streckensperrung durch Rescue-Team, da klettern dann einige den Abhang hoch, um die Stelle umgehen zu können, um ja noch Zeit retten zu können, die ihnen auf der Position im Rennen, wo sie waren, eh überhaupt nix genützt hat. Der ganze Schotter kullert dann den Hang runter, wo exakt die Erstversorgung gemacht wurde. Solche Gestalten müssten sofort aus der Veranstaltung geschmissen werden - im hohen Bogen!!! Das hat keine Klasse, dass ist Ego-Trip pur. Widerlich!


----------



## oli_muenchen (25. Juli 2011)

Aber auch wenn es Idioten gab und immer geben wird: es war trotz allem ein irres Erlebnis!


----------



## ctwitt (25. Juli 2011)

Hi,

schöne Veranstaltung, war mal wieder alles dabei. Sonne, Regen, Schnee, Sturz, Krise und Happy End.


----------



## Luke.HdR (25. Juli 2011)

Waren wirklich acht der anstrengendsten Tage, die ich je erlebt habe. Leider eine vollkommene Reizüberflutung, habe schon jetzt Probleme mich an alles zu erinnern und in die richtige Reihenfolge zu bringen.

Zu den Stürzen würde ich gerne mehr erfahren. Selber gesehen habe ich nur zwei oder drei Verletzte, die gerade versorg wurden (7. Etappe nach Trento, vor der Schiebestelle beim Sportograf ziemlich am Anfang, sowie auf der Abfahrt nach dem letzten Pass auf der 6. Etappe, wo einer in einer Schotterkurve mit Infusion im Arm lag).

Mir ist klar, dass man mit den Stürzen nicht werben will, aber ich fände es angebracht, wenn Stanciu zumindest Abends mal gesagt hätte: Leute, passt bei Abfahrten noch mehr auf, heute mussten wir zwei Leute wegfliegen, oder so ähnlich.


----------



## iglg (25. Juli 2011)

Luke.HdR schrieb:


> Mir ist klar, dass man mit den Stürzen nicht werben will, aber ich fände es angebracht, wenn Stanciu zumindest Abends mal gesagt hätte: Leute, passt bei Abfahrten noch mehr auf, heute mussten wir zwei Leute wegfliegen, oder so ähnlich.



Uli hat bei jedem Briefing auf die Gefahren der Etappe hingewiesen und zu vernünftiger Abfahrt geraten !  Das kommt aber bei vielen nicht so richtig an und ist schnell vergessen. Ich habe es GsD wieder geschafft, heil anzukommen, aber wenn ich gesehen habe, wie manche auf Trails oder Schotterabfahrten an mir vorbei gedonnert sind, habe ich mich immer gefragt, ob die es wirklich so viel besser können als ich, oder einfach kein Gefühl für Fahrphysik oder alpine Wegbeschaffenheiten haben. Da ist es dann eigentlich nicht verwunderlich, wenn Heli und Rescue-Team dann permanent gefordert waren. Daran ändern wohl auch Appelle vom Stanciu nichts. 
Die Sorglosigkeit, mit der manche meiner Hobbybikerkollegen auf ihr Bike, die Freiheit der Strecke und die Rennstreckenhaftigkeit der Route vertrauen, finde ich manchmal etwas erschreckend....


----------



## Sanz (25. Juli 2011)

Wir haben sehr viele Stürze gesehen! Die Ersthelfer waren immer schon am Ort und haben Ihr Bestes gegeben. Der Sturz am letzten Tag wird mich auch noch lange beschäftigen. Das Blut auf der Strecke und die Massen an medizinischer Erstverpflegung am Wegesrand...puhh. In der Art habe ich so etwas noch nie gesehen. Ich hoffe der Verletzten geht es schnell wieder gut. Weiß jemand mehr?  

Gruß, Glückwunsch an alle Finisher und beste Genesung an die Verletzten

Andre



oli_muenchen schrieb:


> genau. besonders der letzte sturz hat uns lange beschäftigt. auf der letzten abfahrt... und das krasse war: während wir zusahen, wie die rettungskräfte alles taten, der frau zu helfen (und sie war SCHWER verletzt), wurde bei den wartenden darüber diskutiert, ob wir nach der erfahrung nicht alle im pulk ins ziel fahren. das war eine gute idee, die dann nicht umgesetzt wurde. besonders die, die die idee ausgesprochen hatten, waren dann die ersten, die in der ebene wieder durchstarteten.


----------



## allert (26. Juli 2011)

Luke.HdR schrieb:


> Waren wirklich acht der anstrengendsten Tage, die ich je erlebt habe. Leider eine vollkommene Reizüberflutung, habe schon jetzt Probleme mich an alles zu erinnern und in die richtige Reihenfolge zu bringen.
> 
> Zu den Stürzen würde ich gerne mehr erfahren. Selber gesehen habe ich nur zwei oder drei Verletzte, die gerade versorg wurden (7. Etappe nach Trento, vor der Schiebestelle beim Sportograf ziemlich am Anfang, sowie auf der Abfahrt nach dem letzten Pass auf der 6. Etappe, wo einer in einer Schotterkurve mit Infusion im Arm lag).
> 
> Mir ist klar, dass man mit den Stürzen nicht werben will, aber ich fände es angebracht, wenn Stanciu zumindest Abends mal gesagt hätte: Leute, passt bei Abfahrten noch mehr auf, heute mussten wir zwei Leute wegfliegen, oder so ähnlich.



Hallo Leute,

war auch meine erste TAC und hatte auch einen Sturz am Ende der 6. Etappe kurz vor der Einfahrt in den Trail zum Ziel auf Asphalt. War meine eigene Blödheit. Habe am Rad rumgefummelt, weil was nicht passte und war kurz unaufmerksam, nur eine Hand am Lenker und den dann durch kleines Schlagloch verrissen. Folge war Überschlag nach vorne und Einschlag mit Schulter auf dem Asphalt. Diagnose Schulter ausgekugelt später im Krankenhaus, Gott sei Dank nichts gebrochen. Bin dann mit der ausgekugelten Schulter noch die 4 Km ins Ziel nach San Martino. Ging wahrscheinlich nur wegen Überdosis Adrenalin.

Die Moral von der Geschichte ist, ein Sturz kann überall passieren nicht nur an schwierigen Stellen. Dort ist man meistens super konzentriert. Allerdings habe ich mich auch gewundert, wie manche es bergab fliegen lassen.

Viele Grüße und auf ein Neues in 2012

Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olaf flachland (26. Juli 2011)

Vorschlag von mir: Vielleicht sollte die Transalp einfach mal das Motto: Höher, Weiter, Mehr vergessen (22xxx Höhenmeter, 670km) und die Abfahrten nicht nur auf Straßen oder Schotterwegen durchführen sondern auf Trails, dann hätte es möglicherweise auch weniger schlimme Stürze gegeben. Mich hatts 10km vor dem Ziel in Riva auf einem Radweg gerissen (Teampartner fuhr mir ins Vorderrad), Überschlag und mit Haut und Knochen gebremst bei Tempo 31. Sitze nun am Arbeitsplatz mit vielen Verbänden und schmerzhaften Prellungen an Hüfte und Rippen
Auf den paar Trails, die ich dieses Jahr runterjockeln durfte, ist weder mir noch den Leuten um mich herum etwas passiert. Für mich ist mit der diesjährigen TAC der Reiz vergangener Tage Geschichte, da zuviel Asphalt (andere Kritikpunkte sind hier nicht passend). Als kleines Beispiel die 7. Etappe, wo wir bergab zu 99% auf Asphalt runter fuhren oder die letzte Abfahrt nach St. Vigil, ebenfalls auf Asphalt wobei es eine super Trail von oben in den Ort gab, der durch die Asphalt Serpentine direkt durchführte.

Als Summe zu den Verletzungen: Es waren massig Verletzungen zu sehen wobei der größte Teil glücklicherweise nur aus Schürfwunden bzw. Prellungen bestand. Allerdings waren wir, nach meiner Meinung, noch nie so nah daran, bei einer Etappe ein Menschenleben zu riskieren (wie gesagt, meine Meinung).


----------



## dede (26. Juli 2011)

Leider funktioniert(e) der Trail-Ansatz in der Vergangenheit auch nicht! 
1. gab's da mindestens genauso heftige Stürze (inkl. Schädelbasisbruch....) und 
2. hat sich's in den meisten Trails ziemlich schnell gestaut, v.a. wenn's mal über ein einfaches (!) Mindestmaß an technischem Anspruch hinausging und
3. es wird immer schwieriger für eine solche Veranstaltung Genehmigungen für Trails zu bekommen....

Letztlich hat's (weitestgehend) jeder selbst in der Hand wieviel er bereit ist zu riskieren, viele gehen dabei aber leider über ihre persönlichen Grenzen bzw. sind spezielle gegen Ende der TAC körperlich (und damit einhergehend auch konzentrationstechnisch) derart am Limit, daß selbst an sich harmlosere Situationen richtig gefährlich werden können (und glaub mir, ich hab das am eigenen Leib erfahren dürfen - an einer Stelle, an der nicht mal mein 2 jähriger Zwerg vom Laufrad fallen würde!!!)


----------



## besos (26. Juli 2011)

Unerfreulich von so schweren Unfällen zu lesen. Gute Besserung. Manchmal braucht man auch etwas Glück unversehrt durch zukommen, bei der Menge an Adrenalin gesteuerten Fahrern.

Zur Abwechslung mal ein paar nette Bilder:








Schee wars.

Grüße an Alle


----------



## Brook (27. Juli 2011)

Unsere Kurzbericht findest du HIER ... auf der "Canyon - Homepage":

http://live-erleben.blog.canyon.com/?p=3009&hpcnclc=2650


----------



## Tracer (28. Juli 2011)

die tac 2011 ist geschichte. es war wieder eine schöne veranstaltung. die strecke war super ausgeschieldert und die verpflegung während des rennen hatten immer reichlich zu bieten gehabt. leider spegelte sich diese bild nicht immer am ziel. mit meinem team partner lief alles wie ein altes ehepaar, und wir hatte das glück eine top persönlichebetreung zu haben.
über die letzten 7 jahre werden die asphalt bzw. schotter abschnitte immer mehr und singel trails immer weniger.
was mir auch aufgefallen ist, dass die physische leistund der teilnehmer über die jahre sehr stark geworden ist.....auch die die hinten fahren, fahren dem berg gut hoch, also alle scheinen sehr viel zeit in der grundkondition investiert zu haben, dagegend sind die abfahrt qualität der teilnehmer immer schlechter geworden, besonders bei dem schotter abfahrten (hier gabs die meisten unfäffe). was mich wundert ist die reifen wahl der teilnehmer. bei sehr sehr viele fahre waren reifen für trockene und feste boden verhältniss auf der tagesordnung. als jemand mich fragte mit wie viel bar ich fahre und ich antworte: 1,5bar, konnte er es nicht glauben! jeder abfahrt orientierter biker weiss was passiert, wenn du mit eine aufgepralltes reifen auf schotter dem berg runter fährst!
so, nun verarbeite ich diese ganze grandiose eindrücke. 
ich freue mich auf das dvd. ich drücke die daumen das dieses jahr besser wird.
nun ist die zeit gekommen die tranalp aufwiedersehen zu sagen. es waren 7 schönen jahren!
m.f.g
willy


----------



## Tracer (28. Juli 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> die tac 2011 ist geschichte. es war wieder eine schöne veranstaltung. die strecke war super ausgeschieldert und die verpflegung während des rennen hatten immer reichlich zu bieten gehabt. leider spiegelte sich diese bild nicht immer am ziel. mit meinem team partner lief alles wie ein altes glückliche ehepaar, und wir hatte das glück eine top persönlichebetreung zu haben.
> über die letzten 7 jahre werden die asphalt bzw. schotter abschnitte immer mehr und singel trails immer weniger.
> was mir auch aufgefallen ist, dass die physische leistund der teilnehmer über die jahre sehr stark geworden ist.....auch die die hinten fahren, fahren dem berg gut hoch, also alle scheinen sehr viel zeit in der grundkondition investiert zu haben, dagegend sind die abfahrt qualität der teilnehmer immer schlechter geworden, besonders bei dem schotter abfahrten (hier gabs die meisten unfäffe). was mich wundert ist die reifen wahl der teilnehmer. bei sehr sehr viele fahre waren reifen für trockene und feste boden verhältniss auf der tagesordnung. als jemand mich fragte mit wie viel bar ich fahre und ich antworte: 1,5bar, konnte er es nicht glauben! jeder abfahrt orientierter biker weiss was passiert, wenn du mit eine aufgepralltes reifen auf schotter dem berg runter fährst!
> so, nun verarbeite ich diese ganze grandiose eindrücke.
> ...


----------



## ]:-> (28. Juli 2011)

Weiß jemand wo man die Overall-Ergebnisse sehen kann?
Ich kann auf der HP nur die Tages bzw. Altersklassen-Wertung finden.


----------



## ctwitt (28. Juli 2011)

]:->;8567419 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand wo man die Overall-Ergebnisse sehen kann?
> Ich kann auf der HP nur die Tages bzw. Altersklassen-Wertung finden.



datasport


----------



## ]:-> (28. Juli 2011)

hmm, meinte ein echtes Over-All Ergebnis, ohne Klassen. Also XX/550 Teams. DAs hab ich da auch nicht gefunden. Auf den Listen die abends aushingen gabs das immer in Klammern angegeben.

edit: gefunden, hier stehts in der letzten Spalte: http://services.datasport.com/2011/mtb/Transalp/gesamt/CUP025.HTM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxilainen (30. Juli 2011)

Meine erste Transalp, mein erstes Etappenrennen überhaupt, und ich kann nur sagen es war ein grandioses Erlebnis . Mit meinem Teampartner aus Dänemark (ein "Blind Date"  aus der Teampartnerbörse) hat alles sowohl vom Tempo als auch vom Menschlichen so optimal gepasst, wie ich es mir gar nicht erträumt hatte. Es war hart, keine Frage, aber irgendwie bin ich im Laufe der Tage immer fitter geworden , ein Gewöhnungseffekt?
Auf jeden Fall werde ich meinen Focus jetzt auf Etappenrennen legen, da das Gesamterlebnis einfach nachhaltiger ist, als bei einem Marathon und man im Laufe der Tage immer mehr Mitfahrer kennengelernt hat.
Und nach dem Rennen ist vor dem Rennen, die Trans-Schwarzwald ruft...
Euch allen jederzeit viel Spaß beim biken...


----------



## ]:-> (30. Juli 2011)

Maxilainen schrieb:


> Meine erste Transalp, mein erstes Etappenrennen überhaupt, und ich kann nur sagen es war ein grandioses Erlebnis . Mit meinem Teampartner aus Dänemark (ein "Blind Date"  aus der Teampartnerbörse) hat alles sowohl vom Tempo als auch vom Menschlichen so optimal gepasst, wie ich es mir gar nicht erträumt hatte. Es war hart, keine Frage, aber irgendwie bin ich im Laufe der Tage immer fitter geworden , ein Gewöhnungseffekt?
> Auf jeden Fall werde ich meinen Focus jetzt auf Etappenrennen legen, da das Gesamterlebnis einfach nachhaltiger ist, als bei einem Marathon und man im Laufe der Tage immer mehr Mitfahrer kennengelernt hat.
> Und nach dem Rennen ist vor dem Rennen, die Trans-Schwarzwald ruft...
> Euch allen jederzeit viel Spaß beim biken...




Schön zu lesen, dass es bei euch (mit Partnerbörse etc.) so gut gelaufen ist. Dass du sowas nun öfter machen willst kann ich bestens verstehen. Habe nach meiner ersten Teilnahme auch festgestellt, dass irgendwie alle ein Tages-Sachen plötzlich so winzig erschienen  und nur eine erneute TAC hat dann zum Winter-Training motiviert. 

Viel Spass im Schwarzwald!


----------



## iglg (30. Juli 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> 1,5bar, konnte er es nicht glauben! jeder abfahrt orientierter biker weiss was passiert, wenn du mit eine aufgepralltes reifen auf schotter dem berg runter fährst!




Und die 1,5 bar Fahrer waren dann die vielen, die am Ende der Abfahrt am Rand standen, und einen neuen Schlauch eingezogen haben....

Meine erfolgreiche Devise : Mehr Luftdruck schützt vor dem Defekt. Intelligentes, angepasstes Fahren vor dem Sturz. Zeit gewinnt man bergauf, nicht auf den Abfahrten. Die sind viel zu kurz, als dass Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede zu großen Zeitunterschieden am Ende der Etappe führen würden.....

Aber jeder hat so seine Technik und Erfahrung.

War meine erste CBT und es war toll. Auch wenn ich das nicht jedes Jahr brauche. Mein nächster Transalp wird wieder einer ohne Zeitnahme mit Fotostopp und Mittagspause auf der Hütte.

Viele Grüße

Ingo


----------



## ctwitt (31. Juli 2011)

iglg schrieb:


> Und die 1,5 bar Fahrer waren dann die vielen, die am Ende der Abfahrt am Rand standen, und einen neuen Schlauch eingezogen haben....
> 
> Meine erfolgreiche Devise : Mehr Luftdruck schützt vor dem Defekt. Intelligentes, angepasstes Fahren vor dem Sturz. Zeit gewinnt man bergauf, nicht auf den Abfahrten. Die sind viel zu kurz, als dass Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede zu großen Zeitunterschieden am Ende der Etappe führen würden.....
> 
> ...



Wer fährt schon mit Schlauch? Luftdruck 1,6 bis 1,8 Bar mit 2.25 Reifen ist nicht Pannenanfällig und gibt Sicherheit im Schotter.

In einer langen Abfahrt kann man ein bis zwei Minuten gut machen. Aber sich zumindest von den Konkurrenten absetzen. Drei Abfahrten = 5 Minuten mal 8 Tage = 40 Minuten Zeitgewinn.


----------



## ]:-> (31. Juli 2011)

Wie bist du mit den niedrigen Drücken auf Asphalt klar gekommen?
Hatte immer das Prob: wenig Druck für den Schotter oder viel Druck für die schnellen Asphalt Kurven. Waren deine Reifen bei der Nässe immer dicht, also ohne Schleicher etc., z.b. über Nacht? Hatte erstmals viele Probleme mit der Milch bei der TAC, nachdem ich letztes Jahr mit gleicher Kombi nichtmal nachpumpen musste.


----------



## ctwitt (31. Juli 2011)

]:->;8576609 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bist du mit den niedrigen Drücken auf Asphalt klar gekommen?
> Hatte immer das Prob: wenig Druck für den Schotter oder viel Druck für die schnellen Asphalt Kurven. Waren deine Reifen bei der Nässe immer dicht, also ohne Schleicher etc., z.b. über Nacht? Hatte erstmals viele Probleme mit der Milch bei der TAC, nachdem ich letztes Jahr mit gleicher Kombi nichtmal nachpumpen musste.



Vorne Noby Nick 2.25 hinten Racing Ralph 2.25 Pace Star. Felgen Vorne Stans Podium hinten Alpine. Podium hinten mache ich nicht mehr. Das ist mir zu weich und die Felgen gehen schnell kaputt.

Habe keine negativen Auswirkungen auf Asphalt festgestellt. Wenn es auf Asphalt schnell bergab geht hat man ja i.d.R nicht so viele Kurven die man am Limit fahren muss. Bis die Reifen wirklich wegrutschen das dauert ganz schön lange. Nur bei extremer Hitze z.B. 2007 hatte ich mal einen Sturz auf Asphalt gleich bei der ersten Etappe. In den Flachstücken ist das auch nicht so schlimm wenn man eine gute Gruppe hat. Dann kann man sich ja ein bischen zurück halten und im Windschatten mit rollen.

Ich hatte schon Reifen die gleich dicht waren und welche die schwer dicht zu bekommen waren. Am besten man nimmt sich etwas Zeit vor dem Event. So zwei Wochen. Viel fahren hilft auch viel bei der Dichtigkeit. Wenn Die Milch nicht richtig aufgeschüttelt ist oder zu alt. Dann gibt es schnell Probleme. Am besten am Anfang der Saison neue Milch und den Rest dann am Ende entsorgen. Immer sehr gut schütteln vor dem Einfüllen.

Wer ohne Schläuche fährt muss aber auch bedenken. Das er erstens 2 Schläuche mitnehmen muss. Da er ja nicht flicken kann. Und das der Schlauchwechsel länger dauert und eine ziemliche Sauerei sein kann. Auch haften die Flicken nicht auf Schläuchen die mit Milch in Kontakt gekommen sind. Oft verklebt auch das Ventil. Dann bekommt man es nicht raus.

Die Alternative sind meiner Meinung nach Latexschläuche. Sehr unempfindlich gegen Durchschläge. Pannensicher und rollen gut. Leicht zu flicken und zu wechseln. Etwa 70g Mehrgewicht je Rad gegenüber Schlauchlos.

Optimal sind geklebte Reifen wie ich sie beim Cross und Rennrad fahre. Aber da hat man wieder das Problem bei einem größeren Schaden. Von DT kommt ja ein sehr schöner leichter LRS für 29er zum kleben. Aber 4 Mille sind ja auch kein Schnäppchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (31. Juli 2011)

Ich bin auch einer der Niedrigdruckfahrer. Bei 63kg Körpergewicht fahre ich am Hardtail 1,6 bar mit 2,25" Conti`s Race King (Sport). Als Schlauch fahre ich Michelin Latex eingelegt mit viel Talk. Ergebnis war ein schleichender Platten. Mein Teampartner (Tracer) fährt Fully und die sehr teuren Schläuche von Eclipse. Ergebnis war auch da ein schleichender Platten. Alles in allem normal, so daß wir mit dem niedrigen Druck zufrieden waren.



iglg schrieb:


> Und die 1,5 bar Fahrer waren dann die vielen, die am Ende der Abfahrt am Rand standen, und einen neuen Schlauch eingezogen haben....
> 
> Meine erfolgreiche Devise : Mehr Luftdruck schützt vor dem Defekt. Intelligentes, angepasstes Fahren vor dem Sturz. Zeit gewinnt man bergauf, nicht auf den Abfahrten. Die sind viel zu kurz, als dass Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede zu großen Zeitunterschieden am Ende der Etappe führen würden.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Tracer (31. Juli 2011)

ich habe schon bei 7tac mit gemacht, und in 7 jahre hatte ich 3pannen gehabt und dies waren platten und zum glück kein unfall bzw kein stürzt gehabt.
dieses jahr hatte ich mal ein platten, an der schweissnaht des schlauch hatte sich ein riss gebildet.....
die tac bin ich in dem dem letzten 3 jahre mit dem conti race king gefahren. über die zeit bin ich mit immer weniger lufdruck gefahren. da der reifen sehr voluminöss ist kann man dem mit wenig lufdruck fahren ohne ein durchschlag zu riskieren. und die,  die am Ende der Abfahrt am Rand standen, und einen neuen Schlauch eingezogen haben, hatten meistens reifen in 2,1 breite .
wie auch immer, jeder hat sein reifen favorit und jeder sollte vor so ein event das material ausführlich testen, aber ich kann euch nur empfehlen, scheu euch nicht bei reifen ab 2,2 breite mit dem luftdruck zu spielen.


----------



## M5PWR (1. August 2011)

Hallo,
dieses Jahr war meine 4.TAC.
Habe auch noch nie sowenig fahrtechnischen Anspruch erlebt.
Die meisten geilen Abfahrten mussten raufgeschoben werden, 
weil sie in der falschen Fahrtrichtung lagen, z.B. 6. Etappe nach 
San Martino. Keine harte Abfahrt mehr in der Schlußetappe, à la
Monte Gazza oder Tremalzo; selbst den einen Downhill vor Brixen von
der 2009er wurde entfernt  Echt schwach. - gut dass ich nächstes
Jahr ein Platz beim Cape Epic hab 
- nur wie man sich bei den niedrigen fahrtechnischen Ansprüchen z.T.
so derbe maulen kann, bleibt mir ein Rätsel - s. letzte Etappe, post von sanz - war wohl ein doppelter Kieferbruch.
Das war aber weit hinter mir passiert. Ansonsten kann ich meine Meinung
Tracer anschließen - einige sollte Ihr Tempo dem Fahrkönnen anpassen, auch wenn das bedeutet jede 2. "Abfahrt" zu Fuß zu gehen. 

Dieses Jahr bin ich das erste Mal mit Milch gefahren. Zwiespältig.

Vorne mit noch nie gefahrenem Conti X-King - damit kam ich fahrtechnisch
nicht zurecht- der rutschte bei der Abfahrt vom Karwendel dermaßen, 
das ich auf Etappe 2 wieder auf den bewährten Conti Mountain King 
getauscht habe - der hat bergab nämlich Grip ohne Ende.

Hinten mit seit Jahren meinem Liebling Conti Race King 
Der war nur als Supersonic unglaublich schwer mit der Milch dicht zu 
bekommen.
Auf Etappe 3 auch mit Schleicher, mußte 2 CO² Patronen nachsetzen und
am 2.VP nochmal aufpumpen - die Luft hielt gerade so bis zum Ziel.
Also abends ein Schlauch reingemacht - wäre auch der Strecke nicht gegangen, das Ventil war total festgeklebt, ging nur mit Zange zu lösen,
und wer hat die schon im Trikot 

Aber: im Reifen steckte ein 2mm dicker und 2cm langer Draht  , daher
der Schleicher.
Bin den Rest der TAC dann mit Schlauch gefahren. 
Hatte vorne noch 2 Schleicher auf 2 Etappen - obwohl neue Maxxis Schläuche von deren Stand. Wahrscheinlich werden die schon als defekt
verkauft, um für Umsatz zu sorgen  Und das Ventil ist auch keine 25mm
lang, den bekommt man kaum aufgepumpt - Danke Maxxis.

Ach ja, und mein Garmin ist auf der Etappe nach Alleghe abgekackt - irreperabel. Schicke ich diese Woche ein.
Meine Finger leben aber nach der Etappe noch    - war aber auch knapp 

Grüsse,

Maik


----------



## iglg (1. August 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> ich habe schon bei 7tac mit gemacht, und in 7 jahre hatte ich 3pannen gehabt und dies waren platten und zum glück kein unfall bzw kein stürzt gehabt.
> dieses jahr hatte ich mal ein platten, an der schweissnaht des schlauch hatte sich ein riss gebildet.....
> die tac bin ich in dem dem letzten 3 jahre mit dem conti race king gefahren. über die zeit bin ich mit immer weniger lufdruck gefahren. da der reifen sehr voluminöss ist kann man dem mit wenig lufdruck fahren ohne ein durchschlag zu riskieren. und die,  die am Ende der Abfahrt am Rand standen, und einen neuen Schlauch eingezogen haben, hatten meistens reifen in 2,1 breite .
> wie auch immer, jeder hat sein reifen favorit und jeder sollte vor so ein event das material ausführlich testen, aber ich kann euch nur empfehlen, scheu euch nicht bei reifen ab 2,2 breite mit dem luftdruck zu spielen.



Deshalb bin ich auch einen 2.4er RaceKing gefahren.


----------

